# dtms und Nexnet



## Intel-Fatboy (9 April 2007)

Hallo,

wollte mal nachfragen ob es was neues gibt bezüglich DTMS und Nexnet?
Wie soll man da jetzt vorgehen ?

Ich habe folgendes auf meiner Rechnung gefunden und kann damit nix anfangen!

Beträge anderer Anbieter
dtms GmbH (z. Hd. NEXNET) Anfragen und Einwendungen
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5 gegen diese Forderungen richten Sie bitte an:
55124 Mainz Telefon: 0800 - 106 8 106
[email protected] Telefax: 0800 - 109 2 109
Verbindungen vom 10.03.07 bis 24.03.07
3 Nutzung Telemailbox 00:14:22 25,0841

dtms GmbH (z. Hd. NEXNET)
13 10.03. 06:48:20 00:03:48 09003 207053 6,6891
14 16.03. 07:20:37 00:03:41 09003 207053 6,6891
15 24.03. 09:12:04 00:06:53 09003 207053 11,7059
Gesamt 00:14:22 25,0841


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Intel-Fatboy schrieb:


> dtms GmbH (z. Hd. NEXNET)
> 13 10.03. 06:48:20 00:03:48 09003 207053 6,6891
> 14 16.03. 07:20:37 00:03:41 09003 207053 6,6891
> 15 24.03. 09:12:04 00:06:53 09003 207053 11,7059
> Gesamt 00:14:22 25,0841





			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Adressdaten verfügbar zu Rufnummer 0900 - 3207053


was treiben die da eigentlich?


----------



## Intel-Fatboy (9 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

wie meinst du ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Rechnungen schreiben für Nummern, zu denen es keine Adressdaten gibt, meine ich.


----------



## Intel-Fatboy (9 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

du hast auch ne andere nummer stehen guck mal

doch net  hast sie nur anders dargestellt, ja erzähl mal wo haste das geprüft?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Bundesnetzagentur
Und genau da solltest Du mal nachfragen, wie eine Nummer auf die Rechnung kommen kann, die laut BNetzA nicht vergeben ist. Und das würde ich auch die Frau S*M* fragen, die seit Jahren die Qualität bei dtms managt 

schreib einfach mal eine mail, mit Namen & Anschrift und schicke diese an
rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de und
info(at)dtms.de
bzw qm(at)dtms.de (geht direkt an Frau M)


----------



## Intel-Fatboy (9 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

oh vielen dank, also morgen mal dort nachfragen, ist ja echt traurig was firmen heute alles einfällt um geld zumachen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

lies auch das da
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=189770#post189770

bei Nexnet kenne ich aber niemanden, vielleicht liest Reducal das morgen früh und antwortet dann, an wen man sich da wenden muss
http://www.nexnet.de/index.php?menu=Kontakt
?

P.S.: Zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt kann noch keine Aussage gemacht werden, welcher Dienst da abgerechnet werden soll und ob das "seriös" ist oder nicht. Aber bitte berichte, was Du dazu rauskriegst. Danke.



> Verbindungen vom 10.03.07 bis 24.03.07
> 3 *Nutzung Telemailbox* 00:14:22 25,0841


zu "Telemailbox"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44520
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=184880&highlight=telemailbox#post184880

was ist denn eine "Telemailbox"?
Es gibt kaum Googletreffer dazu...


----------



## Intel-Fatboy (10 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

sehr sehr komisch oder


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Vielleicht ist das ja eine der innovativen Erfindungen der dtms-Kunden? Man wählt sich dabei un(ter)bewusst telepathisch ein und ein speziell ausgebildetes Mainzer Medium transferiert das dann auf die Telefonrechnung. Unglaubwürdiger als manch anderes ist das auch net.


----------



## Intel-Fatboy (10 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

hmm noch nie was gehört von der Firma geschweige was die Anbieten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hilft nix. Wir müssen abwarten, was sie Dir berichten. Bin gespannt.
Telemailbox... tststs...


----------



## Intel-Fatboy (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

leider telefoniere ich nicht um diese uhrzeiten  Total unreal!
Auch habe ich festgestellt das an den 2 samstagen ich gar nicht anwesend war und Hausgeister habe ich keine Zuhause die telefonieren :-D

Aktueller Stand:

alle Ansprechpartner wurden angeschrieben, meine fragen was sich dahinter versteckt hat bisher keiner Beantwortet.
Firma dtms verweist nur auf NexNet Inkasso Büro die sollen alles beantworten, die schreiben jedoch "Unter der von Ihnen angegebenen Rufnummer, können wir keine Leistungsdatensätze ermitteln" nun habe ich denen mal meine Rechnung zukommen lassen.

Und nun seit heute morgen "ganz zufällig" sieht man auch bei der REG TP wer der Anbieter ist ?!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Um es mal ganz böse zu sagen: Dass da Legion dahinter steckt, darauf hätte ich Haus und Hof verwettet 
google
Man kennt sich ja schliesslich. ...und die Zahl der Beschwerden ist... ...Legion
Probier mal oben die Suchfunktion.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41624&highlight=legion
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44038&highlight=legion
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38314&highlight=legion
http://forum.kijiji.de/post-479366.html
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8852

recht interessant:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9868
http://www.jur-abc.de/cms/index.php?id=558

Was mich nicht nur in diesem Fall interessiert:


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> *Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
> Wed Oct 16 11:26:43 UTC+0200 2002*


...wir haben aber her alle gesehen, dass es zunächst hieß "keine Adressdaten verfügbar"

Sollte man mal die BNetzA fragen, wioe das funktioniert.


----------



## Intel-Fatboy (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

und auf deutsch für newbie´s 

Klar aber was  berrechtigt sie mein Buchungskonto zu missbrauchen, und dann weis NexNet nichtmal bescheid über mich ! 
Und warum stecken da soviele Unternehmen dahinter.
das ist doch alles nicht rechtens und versuchen auf gut doof Kohle zumachen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Intel-Fatboy schrieb:


> das ist doch alles nicht rechtens und versuchen auf gut doof Kohle zumachen.


letzteres: ja, ersteres: nein
und was den Rest angeht: wenn mal wieder jemand nach nexnet und dtms sucht, soll er auch Legion lesen. Falls so was mal vor Gericht ginge (wenn einer das nicht zahlen wollte), könnte es sein, dass sich Prozessbeteiligte über google schlau machen. Die sollten etwas finden können zur Meinungsbildung... 

Fragen bleiben:
- Warum ist die Nummer nicht vergeben und dann plötzlich seit 2002 zugeteilt?
- Was ist eine Telemailbox?
- Wieso weiß Nexnet nix und soll doch laut dtms alles wissen?
- Wieso weiß dtms nix, wenn Nexnet doch nur die Rechnung einzieht?


----------



## Intel-Fatboy (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

genau bei fragen an die gewisse Person (QM) bei dtms bekam ich diese antwort

Sehr geehrter Herr...

wir verweisen erneut auf unsere gestrige Mail. Ihre Fragen werden von der Nexnet GmbH beantwortet werden.

Sie können sich telefonisch unter der Hotline-Telefon-Nummer direkt an die Firma Nexnet GmbH wenden (01805-709053) oder aber an die Hotline-Fax-Nummer (0800-1092109).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> was ist denn eine "Telemailbox"?


Eine Telemailbox dient der Kontaktaufnahme, z.B. bei Kontaktanzeigen. Dahinter kann sich alles mögliche verbergen, z.B. wenn man für eine Pokerrunde noch einen Mitspieler sucht oder Leute mit gleichen Interessen sucht oder wenn man jemanden sucht für eine Urlaubsreise. Die Nummern werden in Zeitschriften, über Teletext oder im Internet beworben.
Auskunft von Legion (sprich "Liehdschiejen")
Auskünfte über den Inhaber der 0900 gibt es bei schriftlicher Anfrage. Dass Legion doch für die 0900 selber verantwortlich ist, habe ich bei dem Gespräch nicht mehr angebracht. Die Frau hat so freundlich über die Telemailbox referiert, da wollte ich sie nicht stressen.
http://www.legion.de/de/legion/impressum
an die FAX-Nr kann man eine Anfrage faxen. Mail ginge zur Not auch.

Das ist ein toller Job, den die Frau da hat. Egal, wer was fragt, man antwortet immer "Wir waren das nicht". Wäre eigentlich was für einen 1-Euro-Jobber.

Wenn laut BNetzA legion hinter der Nummer steckt, sind *die* verantwortlich für den Dienst.
Das sollten die auch wissen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38440&highlight=kreuzfahrt


> Im Falle von 0900er Rufnummern ist der Zuteilungsnehmer auch gleichzeitig der letztverantwortliche Inhalteanbieter. Diese Rufnummern sind fest an einen Zuteilungsnehmer vergeben und können von diesem nicht weiterübertragen werden. Mit Hilfe der Suchmaschine erfahren Sie, wer für den über die 0900er Rufnummer angebotenen Dienst verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Intel-Fatboy (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Und woher hast du jetzt diese Informationen ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Von "Liehdschn", siehe link.
http://www.legion.de/de/legion/impressum


----------



## Intel-Fatboy (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

das blick ich net so ganz, das heisst das legion auch nicht der Anbieter ist und die es nur vermitteln bzw vermieten diese Rufnummer???

trotzdem stecken da zuviele zusammen, das kann doch nicht hinauen...

Habe legion eine mail geschrieben, um was es sich da handelt, mal schauen was die mir sagen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

na, bin gespannt, ob Legion eine Antwort gibt, die Nexnet und dtms nicht geben können. Wäre lustig  Immerhin stellt nexnet für dtms die Rechnung. Wie läuft da denn der Datenfluss? (Woher weiß Nexnet, dass jemand die Legionnummer angerufen hat?)
Hier noch eine Lektüre zum Zeitvertreib
http://www.gazette.de/Archiv/Gazette-Februar2003/Frohschuetz02.html
"*Den Seinen gibts der Herr am Telefon*"
Damals überwies angeblich die beteiligte Firma *18 Millionen* an ihren Kunden.
http://www.baden-online.de/art_0_62_2886_ortenau
Es gibt der Verdienstmodelle viele - Das Versteckspiel läuft immer gleich ab. Und legal ist das auch. Der Staat will das so, sonst hätte er es ja schon lange ändern können.
Bohr mal weiter, wer dahinter steckt.


----------



## peanuts (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Intel-Fatboy schrieb:


> das blick ich net so ganz, das heisst das legion auch nicht der Anbieter ist und die es nur vermitteln bzw vermieten diese Rufnummer???
> 
> trotzdem stecken da zuviele zusammen, das kann doch nicht hinauen...
> 
> Habe legion eine mail geschrieben, um was es sich da handelt, mal schauen was die mir sagen.



Wenn ich sowas unklares auf meiner Rechnung finden würde, würde ich sie um diesen Betrag kürzen und abwarten, wer dann wofür Ansprüche stellt.


----------



## Intel-Fatboy (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

so habe wieder eine neue Adresse wird ja immer lustiger !
hier die Antwort von legion :



> vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 11. April 2007.
> Die Legion Telekommunikation GmbH ist ein Anbieter für Audiotex- und Call-Center-Dienstleistungen. Wir produzieren und vermarkten in Deutschland seit 1991 Lösungen in einem spezialisierten Segment des Telekommunikations-Marktes und im Bereich des Relationship-Marketing.
> 
> Wir sind kein Netzbetreiber, sondern realisieren für unsere Kunden Dienste auf unseren Sprachcomputern. Uns wurde zur Realisierung solcher Dienste die von Ihnen genannte Rufnummer von der Bundesnetzagentur zugeteilt. Wir realisieren im Auftrag unserer Kunden deren Dienste, unter anderem unter der genannten Rufnummer.
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

http://www.legion.de/en/print/clients
Du hast auch eine PN


> #  Über 30.000 Kontaktanzeigen von Mitgliedern die eine Voicebox besitzen und denen Sie sofort per Telefon eine Flirtnachricht hinterlassen können
> # Über 15.000 Singles, deren Stimme Sie sich bei der Partnersuche anhören können
> # Nur bei uns die Möglichkeit, neue Bekanntschaften gleichzeitig online und mit einer kostenfreien Zeitungsanzeige zu finden
> # Im Durchschnitt nach kurzer Zeit mindestens 5 Antworten für alle, die eine Zeitungsanzeige schalten und einen Begrüßungstext für ihre Voicebox



Bei ADT Telefonservice GmbH und bei Legion weiß man, was eine TELE-MAILBOX ist
und im "Nibelungenkurier" auch
http://www.nibelungenkurier.de/online.nk/pdf/NK13mi07_S 12 NK ADT.pdf

"theoretisch" ist das ein ganz normaler Dienst. Der Preis steht dran und ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass er auch angesagt wird. Aber wenn Du da nicht angerufen hast, wer dann?
Und warum verstecken sie solche Dienste hinter einer Verantwortungskaskade, die ein Normalsterblicher kaum nachvollziehen kann? Wie anders als "dubios" soll einem das vorkommen?


----------



## Der Jurist (12 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich würde heute jeden von den Unternehmen, die mich weiterverweisen fragen, ob deren Verweisung zugleich als deklaratorischer Verzicht auf die Forderung zu verstehen ist.

Wer mir nicht erklären kann und will, weshalb er Geld von mir verlangt, der sollte auch keines mehr verlangen.

Sollten sie weiter auf Bezahlung an sich bestehen, dass sollten sie auch den Grund der Forderung nachweisen.

Ein solches Vorgehen habe ich in eigener Sache damals nicht gemacht, aber man lernt ja dazu. :holy:


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Das hier ist eine typische "Groteske". Danke für die PN...
Wäre was für augsblog, oder, sascha?
Keiner will was und niemand hat's verlangt!


----------



## klappstuhl (21 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ich würde heute jeden von den Unternehmen, die mich weiterverweisen fragen, ob deren Verweisung zugleich als deklaratorischer Verzicht auf die Forderung zu verstehen ist.
> 
> Wer mir nicht erklären kann und will, weshalb er Geld von mir verlangt, der sollte auch keines mehr verlangen.
> 
> ...



Genau so und nicht anders: Soll doch dtms nachweisen, dass sie Inhaber der Forderung ist. Mein Vorgehen in derartigen Angelegenheiten: Weder mit Dtms noch mit den Nexnet-Knechten wird verhandelt, sondern allenfalls mit den Forderungs"inhabern". Die melden sich aber nie. Komischerweise hat Dtms in jedem der Fälle "kulant" die Forderung "erlassen".


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



klappstuhl schrieb:


> ...in jedem der Fälle...


Wie das?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Klappstuhl kennt doch "unsere" Frau SM ebenso gut wie wir 
Stimmt's?


----------



## ztul (26 November 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

wier haben das gleiche Problem hast du schon etwas unternommen.Wen nicht nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Wen fragst du, wenn du den Thread nach 7 Monaten wieder aus der Versenkung hervor holst?


----------



## Karl Juerschik (27 November 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich habe folgende Frage: Was ist die NEXNET gmbH (dtms GmbH) und wie kommt unter dieser Adresse ein Rechnungsbetrag auf meine Telekom-Rechnung?
Warum werden mir von der Telekom auch 01805- sowie 01037-Vorwahlnummern in Rechnung gestellt, obwohl ich einen DSL6000-Vertrag habe und vor diese Nummern immer die Telekom-Vorwahl 01033 noch vorwähle, so wie man mir das von der Telekom gesagt wurde!?
Ich hatte an diesem Datum des in Rechnung gestellten Betrages ein Telefongespräch mit einer 0900er Vorwahl, welche mir von der Telekom empfohlen wurde wegen eines Internet-Error, welcher auch noch von der Telekom, bzw. T-online fabriziert wurde, und stellte abermals wie immer die 01033 der Telekom  davor, und nun sollte ich dieser komischen Firma für ein Gespräch 32,- € bezahlen, das heißt, ist mir abgebucht worden!
Wie kann ich dagegen angehen?

Danke, und mit freundlichen Grüßen
Karl Jürschik, Leverkusen   eMail: [...]

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



*** schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Frage: Was ist die NEXNET gmbH (dtms GmbH) und wie kommt unter dieser Adresse ein Rechnungsbetrag auf meine Telekom-Rechnung?


Steht bereits hier. Nextnet rechnet für dtms ab, einen der größten deutschen Mehrwertnummernanbieter. Stets die *** im ***, aber nie die *** *** machen - das ist deren Maxime.



> Warum werden mir von der Telekom auch 01805- sowie 01037-Vorwahlnummern in Rechnung gestellt


ich nehme an, Du meinst "Habe Flat, warum kostet das trotzdem was"? Antwort: Weil diese Nummern (_Mehrwertnummern_) eben _*nicht in der Flatrate enthalten sind*_. Egal, welche Vorwahl man davor wählt.


> Ich hatte an diesem Datum des in Rechnung gestellten Betrages ein Telefongespräch mit einer 0900er Vorwahl, welche mir von der Telekom empfohlen wurde wegen eines Internet-Error, welcher auch noch von der Telekom, bzw. T-online fabriziert wurde, und stellte abermals wie immer die 01033 der Telekom  davor, und nun sollte ich dieser komischen Firma für ein Gespräch 32,- € bezahlen, das heißt, ist mir abgebucht worden!
> Wie kann ich dagegen angehen?


 Welche 0900-Nummer wurde von wem genau empfohlen? Und: wenn da eine Preisansage war, bezahlst Du für diesen Dienst eben 32 Euro. Gewählt hast Du ja schliesslich selbst und den Dienst genutzt, oder? Falls keine Preisangabe erfolgte, reden wir weiter.
(klingt a bisserl pampfig jetzt, ist gar net bös gemeint)


----------



## Unregistriert (29 November 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bundesnetzagentur
> Und genau da solltest Du mal nachfragen, wie eine Nummer auf die Rechnung kommen kann, die laut BNetzA nicht vergeben ist. Und das würde ich auch die Frau S*M* fragen, die seit Jahren die Qualität bei dtms managt
> 
> schreib einfach mal eine mail, mit Namen & Anschrift und schicke diese an
> ...




Ich habe das gleiche Problem und an die oben genannten Adresses gemailt, sowie an die Planetopia Redaktion von Sat1:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> am 26.11.2007 erhielt ich eine Rechnung von der Deutschen Telekom in Höhe von 124,78€.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .... gemailt, sowie an die Planetopia Redaktion von Sat1....


:gruebel: Warum das? Allmählich wundert es mich nicht mehr, warum die Medien immer seltenerer wirklich gute Themen aufgreifen, wo doch wohl nicht wenige meinen, ihren persönlichen Schrott dort abladen zu müssen.


----------



## bobsen (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

hallo zusammen, habe heute ebenfalls eine mahnung von nexnet bekommen. in der betreffenden telefonrechnung (von der deutschen Telekom) stand anderer Anbieter,  dtms(z.Hd. nexnet) 0900...nr  12,29€
für eine fragwürdige leistung, dessen ich mir nicht bewusst bin. Habe soeben bei dieser infonr aus der nexnet-mahnung angerufen, die mir sagten, dass sie für die Firma "LEGION GmbH" in düsseldorf die Zahlung fordern (in der 
Mahnung bereits 16,60€). Es handele sich um einen Gewinnspielhotline-anbieter, deren nr wir angeblich gewählt haben sollen, bzw eine taste zum Annehmen des Gewinns gedrückt haben sollen ,woraufhin diese Kosten entstehen. 

Zum einen, kam diese Abzockmasche schon öfter bei uns vor, weshalb jeder im Haushalt darauf gefasst ist und bei solchen anrufen direkt auflegen.  Bei Fragen nach der genauen Leistung (so Nexnet-auskunft) gibt es nur eine Postadresse von der Legion GmbH. Jedoch läuft das Mahnverfahren von Nexnet ununterbrochen weiter. Man will offensichtlich auf diesem Wege Druck ausüben und die Abzockmaschen damit supporten, um an Geld zukommen. 

Die Frage ist nun, soll ich einfach nicht zahlen, da es sich offensichtlich hier um reine Abzockstrategien handelt, oder sollte ich die 16,60 € bezahlen, damit ich miene Ruhe habe (womit die Abzocker ihr Ziel erreicht hätten).... oder fällt wem eine bessere Lösung ein... 
Bitte um Rat.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Franziska (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



bobsen schrieb:


> Bei Fragen nach der genauen Leistung (so Nexnet-auskunft) gibt es nur eine Postadresse von der Legion GmbH.



Oder hier:
[noparse]http://www.legion.de/[/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

so siehts aus!


----------



## HawkRG (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich habe heute auch mal meine Tele-Rechnung kontrolliert und bin auf diese Ominöse geschichte da gestoßen."onkel google" hat mir auch gleich dieses Forum gezeigt...

Bei mir ist es eine andere Nummer die ich "gewählt" haben soll.

dtms GmbH (z. Hd. NEXNET)
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5                            Bei Rückfragen
55124 Mainz                                     Telefon: 0800 - 106 8 106
                                                      Telefax: 0800 - 109 2 109

06.12. 22:12:12     00:02:17     0185998895            Zugang VPN 
06.12. 22:12:22     00:01:37     0185998895            Zugang VPN 

Was mich jetzt stutzig macht, wieso Zugang VPN ? Und wie kann ich einmal in 10 sekunden für 2 minuten tele und 10 sekunden später nochmal für 1:30 tele?Kann das jemand Erklären?

Anschlußtechnisch hab ich DSL1000 über ISDN. Beides ist aber von der selben Rufnummer ausgegangen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



HawkRG schrieb:


> 06.12. 22:12:12     00:02:17     0185998895            Zugang VPN
> 06.12. 22:12:22     00:01:37     0185998895            Zugang VPN


ist 0185... die Nummer?


> Hotline 		0185/*998895* (*0-99 ct/Min aus dem dt. Festnetz*)


hat jemand die Hotline von Tele2 angerufen??? Ruf doch da mal an, unter  08000101377 (nicht weiter verbinden lassen, ohne Dir versichern zu lassen, dass es kostenlos bleibt) und (wie immer, wenn man mit Tele2 telefoniert!) _pass auf, was Du sagst _


----------



## HawkRG (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hab da gleich gleich mal nach der Nummer gegoogled.... Bin da auf die seite www.tk-anbieter.de/0180/aenderungen gestoßen. Da steht drin 



> Änderungen bei Nummern: (19)
> Name ______________0180x-Rufnr. __Ersatznr.__________Datum
> TELE2 Kundenservice__0185998895___0800-01013-77____23.11.2007



Nun frag ich mich..warum sollte ich nach 22Uhr über VPN(wie auch immer das zustande kommt) mit dem Tele2 Kundenservice Telefonieren?Ich meine es sind nur 30cent was dabei drauf gegangen ist,aber mich Interessiert wie das gehen soll....


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Vertipper?
Keine Ahnung...
edit: Vertipper (01805998895 führt zu Ansage "Lieber tele2-Kunde, leider haben sie sich verwählt". Nöö, Tele2 hat sich verwählt: bis zu 99ct/min für etwas, was andere umsonst anbieten - das passt zum Image...)


----------



## HawkRG (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ist 0185... die Nummer?
> 
> hat jemand die Hotline von Tele2 angerufen??? Ruf doch da mal an, unter  08000101377 (nicht weiter verbinden lassen, ohne Dir versichern zu lassen, dass es kostenlos bleibt) und (wie immer, wenn man mit Tele2 telefoniert!) _pass auf, was Du sagst _



grad selber geschrieben als du gepostet hast... ja das ist die nummer...kann mich aber nicht entsinnen um die Uhrzeit mit denen Telefoniert zu haben....


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

ich hab der telekom an gerufen hab die speren lassen und es geld von der bank zurück buchen lassen und hab nur der telekom es geld gegeben wenn es also bei nexnet wichtig ist melden die sich bei mir und ich mich nicht bei ihnen leichter als das geht es nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich habe auf meiner Telefonrechnung vom Dezember 2007 eine Abbuchung der dtms GmbH in Höhge von 61,87 EUR gefunden. Mehrwertdienst 0900 Artikel-/Leistungsnummer 59460.
Ich habe eine Mail an [email protected] geschrieben und gebeten mich aufzuklären, was sich hinter dieser Leistung verbirgt. An dem Tag, an dem diese Leistung erbracht worden sein soll (9.11.2007) war ich nämlich nachweislich verreist und konnte daher weder telefonieren noch ins Internet gehen. Bin mal gespannt, was als Antwort kommt.
Wollte das im Forum nur mitteilen, nachdem ich bei meiner Recherche, was sich hinter dtms verbirgt, auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin.
Ich werde als Konsequenz jedenfalls, diverse "Service-Nummern" bei meinen Anschluß sperren lassen.

G.H.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo, auf meiner Rechnung steht heute das Gleiche und ich kann nichts damit anfangen.
Was machen wir nun damit?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

hab heut auch ne Mahnung von nexnet bekomm(24.00 eur)
hör heut das erste mal von der firma bisher keine rechnung kein garnix

muss ich zahl oder nicht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Nexnet stellt Forderungen für verschiedene Firmnen. Etwas mehr Info täte Not...


----------



## clacla41 (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hey, hab ebenfalls eine Telefonabrechnung erhalten mit Kosten für Nexnet +dtms. Einzelübersichten angefordert und erhalten. Soll angeblich zu Zeiten telefoniert haben, als ich nicht  zu hause war....und... komisch mein Netzbetreiber ist nicht Telekom, sondern ein anderer. Über Telekom benutze ich nur das Internet. Wärend ich im Büro bin müssen sich Geister bei mir ins Internet gewählen und telefonieren haben. Ich wars nicht!!!
Meine Telefonrechnung des anderen Anbieters lautete nur auf 4 Euro.

Was soll ich nun tun?? Wer kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



clacla41 schrieb:


> ...müssen sich Geister bei mir ins Internet gewählen und telefonieren haben. Ich wars nicht!!!


Und welchen Geist haben die Geister angerufen? Welche Nummer wurde gewählt? Und, Unregistrierte, man kann Euch so schlecht unterscheiden, wenn ein Geist so weiß ist wie der andere.


----------



## Clacla41 (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Es war kein Scherz, nur Galgenhumor. Nexnet+dtms behaupten, ich hätte ihre Auskunfts- und Mehrwertdienste (11xxx+0900...+0049..) in Anspruch genommen. Hab ich aber nicht. Sie geben Zeiten an morgens und mittags in denen ich nicht zuhause bin..berufstätig.
Telefonisch werden meine Anrufe über eine andere Firma  tele2 abgerechnet. Also bleibt nur Internetanschluss. Diese Gebühren rechnet Telekom ab.  Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Bezahlen werde ich diese Abrechnungen nicht. Ich hab keine Aufträge erteilt und keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Hab jetzt gelesen, diese Nummern kann man sperren, werd ich versuchen. Weitere Tips wären gut.!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo, ich bin überrascht das es so viele Betroffene gibt. Bin heute mit einer Rechnung von nexnet konfrontiert (52,76€). Wie kommt man hier heraus ohne mit Mahnungen vom Inkassobüro zugeschüttet zu werden? Wollte mich hier wenigstens als Geschädigter melden.
Kann morgen bei einer Nummer(0800-1068106) anfragen und beanstanden. Die letzten Beiträge versprechen nichts Gutes. hajo


----------



## clacla41 (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo,
hat jetzt die entsprechenden Nummern sperren lassen. Hoffe, dass keine weiteren Kosten über diese Nummern entstehen. Dabei hab ich festgestellt eine Nummer beginnt mit 0049.. Ist doch eine Vorwahl um ins Deutsche Festnetz (vom Ausland aus) zu kommen? Habs gesperrt..Widerpruch erhoben.. wart jetzt ab...Ich habe keine Lust für etwas zu bezahlen, dass ich nicht verursacht habe... Was ich so lese ist frustrierend. Werd berichten


----------



## zora (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo!
Bin neu im Forum und recherchiere zur Telefonrechnung eines Gewerbetreibenden mit mehreren Mitarbeitern.

Vom Geschäftsanschluß sollen fröhlich div. 118..-Nummern angerufen worden sein; der Schaden beläuft sich auf ca. 400 Euro. Während der Telefonanbieter A. trotz Einschaltung eines Anwaltes mit den Einzelverbindungsnachweisen nicht ´rüberkommt, haben wir - parallel zu einem fragwürdigen Inkasso-Verwirrspiel mit Nexnet, Intrum Justitia UND einer Kanzlei - immerhin die Einzelverbindungsnachweise von DTMS und Translease erhalten.

Nun komme ich nur nicht weiter: Zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten soll über DTMS der Auskunftsdienst "Der heiße Draht" bemüht worden sein. Die aber bieten offenbar auch ein Kleinanzeigenportal.
Kann man irgendwie herausfinden, zu wem die weiterverbunden haben bzw. um welche Kleinanzeigenleistungen es gegangen sein soll?

Bei "Translease" das gleiche: Nur die Angabe von Zeiten mit der Bemerkung "Auskunftsdienst".

Für einen entsprechenden Tip oder weiterführende Links wäre ich echt dankbar.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Es dürfte sich wohl um diese "Angebot" handeln:

http://www.dtms.de/index.php?cccpage=136


----------



## katzenjens (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo,

das Problem ist dass dein Telefonanbieter zwar die Anwahldaten zu den 118... Nummern in seiner Datenbank hat, nicht jedoch die Daten der über die 118.. vermittelten Telefonnummern. Die gibt es nur bei den entsprechenden Anbietern. Insoweit ist es schon ok, was Du gemacht hast.

Der einfachste Weg wäre gewesen, erstmal alle Verbindungen zu den 118... Anbietern von der Rechnung abzuziehen. Dann hätten sich die Anbieter bei Dir gemeldet mit ihren (hoffentlich genauen) Aufschlüsselungen.

Ein Anbieter von Telefondienstleistungen hat es vor Gericht extrem schwer, Ansprüche durchzusetzen, welche er nicht genauestens darlegen kann. Wenn er nicht einmal eine vermittelte Nummer angeben kann, ein Armutszeugnis.

Davon abgesehen, beim Telefonanbieter 0900 und 118... Nummern sperren lassen. Wenn man schon dabei ist, auch R-Gespräche sperren lassen. Dann ist man (vorerst) auf der sicheren Seite.

Zusätzlich innerhalb des Hauses nachprüfen, wer vielleicht in Frage kommt. Normalerweise sind die Gesprächskosten nach  MSN sortiert, bei Anlagenanschlüssen auch nach Nebenstellen.


Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

hallo zusammen! 

ich verfolge nun das forum, seit geraumer zeit, weil ich auch eine rechnung von der dtms bekommen habe! ich habe die die telefonrechnung bei meinem anbieter beglichen,
bis auf den offenen betrag von der dtms! ich habe dann arcor davon informiert und habe sie darum gebeten das die firma selber an mich herantreten sollte um deren forderung bei mir geltend zu machen! vor ein paar tagen kam nun ein brief vom inkasso büro, die da heisst justitia, ohne eine vorangegangene mahnung! ich werde dieses schreiben ignorieren und abwarten was kommt! ich habe in einem forum gelesen, das ein "geschädigter" sich beim verband, die dmts angehört, sich beschwert hat und damit erfolg hatte! die dtms hat die forderung zurückgezogen, aufgrund des drucks vom verband! aber wie gesagt, ich werde abwarten. im anderen forum war zu lesen über gerichtsverhandlungen, die nix brachten und anzeigen die wieder eingestellt worden sind! ich bin sehr gespannt was als nächstes passiert! aber eins werde ich nicht tun, für einen dienst bezahlen den ich nicht genutzt habe und ich lasse mich durch solche aktionen seitens dtms nicht einschüchtern!!!


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> vor ein paar tagen kam nun ein brief vom inkasso büro, die da heisst justitia, ohne eine vorangegangene mahnung!


Dsa ist die Mahnung und das Inkasso heißt Intrum Justitia. Die Mahnung beruht wiederum auf der Rechnung, die dir Arcor mitgeteilt hatte und somit gilt die Forderung bereits als bestritten. Einen weiteren Widerspruch brauchts theoretisch (bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, wenn einer kommt) nicht. Es dürfte aber durchaus Klärung in den Sachverhalt bringen, wenn man sich den Forderungsanspruch näher erklären lässt.


----------



## zora (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Ein Anbieter von Telefondienstleistungen hat es vor Gericht extrem schwer, Ansprüche durchzusetzen, welche er nicht genauestens darlegen kann. Wenn er nicht einmal eine vermittelte Nummer angeben kann, ein Armutszeugnis.
> 
> Zusätzlich innerhalb des Hauses nachprüfen, wer vielleicht in Frage kommt.



Danke schon einmal für den Tip.

Der Geschädigte ist davon überzeugt, daß seine Angestellten nicht telefoniert haben. Bei der Anzahl der Telefonate und deren Umfang hätte die Arbeitszeit aber auch schon ganz schön darunter gelitten, und verborgen geblieben wäre das vor den potentiell mitverdächtigten Kollegen ja auch nicht.

Habe ich Dich richtig verstanden, daß es tatsächlich die Möglichkeit geben muss (um die Forderung durchzusetzen), den angeblich in Anspruch genommenen Dienst (Kleinanzeigenauftrag xy usw.) oder die Nummer, zu der weiterverbunden werden soll, anzugeben?
Die Anbieter können oder wollen es derzeit jedenfalls nicht.

Wenn ich jedoch bedenke, was technisch so alles möglich ist (z. B. was Telefonüberwachung etc. betrifft), sollte es doch ein leichtes sein aufzuzeichnen, zu wem man als Auskunft verbunden hat.

Daß der Geschädigte die Kohle schon überwiesen hat, ist zwar ärgerlich... aber die Rechtsschutzversicherung ist dabei.


Noch an alle, die einen Mahnbescheid oder schon Vollstreckungsbescheid erhalten (haben): Unbedingt an die Zwei-Wochen-Frist denken!!! Die beginnt ab ZUSTELLUNG (gelben Umschlag aufheben) und nicht erst, wenn man die Post erstmals zu Gesicht bekommt. Für Widerspruch/Einspruch bedarf es i. ü. keines Anwaltes.


----------



## DeJu (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Was wird gespeichert?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=30664


----------



## musiman (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo,

auch meine 82-jährige an Demenz erkrankte Mutter ist der dtms "auf den Leim gegangen". Ihre Telefonrechnung wurde ebenfalls mit genau 25,08 Euro belastet für eine "leistung", die als "Unterhaltung" mit der Artikel-Nr. 41078 bezeichnet wrude. Dabei wurde meine Mutter angerufen und hat "eine Taste gedrückt". Eine "Leistung" oder "Unterhaltung" hat sie weder haben wollen noch wissentlich bestellt. Ihre Krankheit/Unwissenheit wurde schamlos ausgenutzt. 
Habe ihre Rechnung leider erst knapp einen Monat nach Austellung erhalten und dann sofort Beschwerde eingelegt, mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Außerdem hab´ich ab sofort die 0900 er Nummern sperren lassen!! -werde Strafanzeig erstatten!!-


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Die 0900er Nummern sperren lassen hilft in diesem Fall leider nichts. Die Weiterleitung geschieht ja durch das Tastendrücken.
(Es existiert gar keine 0900-Nummer, die steht nur auf der Rechnung)


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Intel-Fatboy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe folgendes auf meiner Rechnung gefunden und kann damit nix anfangen!
> 
> ...



Rufnumer (03774) 62714

Vom 24.01.08

0900-Unterhaltung
Infos. [noparse]www.rufnummern.info[/noparse]
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 53615

Gesamt 42,44 Euro


----------



## cirablack (16 März 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Rufnumer (03774) 62714
> 
> Vom 24.01.08
> 
> ...


Hilfe !!
 Habe gestern mit der Post ein Schreiben Rechtsanwaltskanzlei [......] & Partner, Berlin i.Sachen Next ID technologies GmbH, Hamburg erhalten.
nicht bezahlte Telefonrechnung von einem Telefonanbieter "Translease", beide Namen sagen uns nichts. Außer dass wir ständig unerwünschte Werbe- und Gewinnanrufe erhalten bzw. Anrufe 800 ???.
Abbuchung bei unserem Telefonanbieter storniert, da wir zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt nachweislich nicht telefoniert haben. Angeblich hätte uns die Next .... bereits Mahnungen zukommen lassen. Nie bei uns angekommen.
Ruck zuck ist aus einer Rechnung von 69 Euro mit Anwalt etc. rd. 120 € geworden.  Verständlicherweise haben wir keine Lust für etwas zu zahlen , was man nicht in Anspruch genommen hat.
Wie sollte man sich verhalten ? Strafanzeige ? Sammelklage ? 
Kann man sich gegen solche Machenschaften schützen, wenn ja wie ????
Danke

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## bauernfänger (16 März 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Translease ist ein belgisch-mönchengladbacherischer Anbieter von Telefonsex, der v.a. in Printmedien und in den Privatsendern seine "Leistungen" bewirbt. Achte, wenn Du mal wieder in einen Telefonsex-Werbeblock tappst, mal auf das Kürzel "TLI".


----------



## cirablack (16 März 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



bauernfänger schrieb:


> Translease ist ein belgisch-mönchengladbacherischer Anbieter von Telefonsex, der v.a. in Printmedien und in den Privatsendern seine "Leistungen" bewirbt. Achte, wenn Du mal wieder in einen Telefonsex-Werbeblock tappst, mal auf das Kürzel "TLI".


Was kann man dagegen tun ? Muss man die Forderung anerkennen. Wir haben ja nirgends angerufen .


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Guten Abend Leute!

Habe, wie ihr auch, die dtms GmbH (z. Hd. NEXNET) auf meiner Rechnung stehen mit 72,87€. Wär nett wenn jemand mal genau schreiben könnte was man dagegen machen könnte...
Scheint aber daß das die Firma echt gut drauf hat, den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, ohne groß was da machen zu können. HILFE das Geld ist mir für so einen Scheiß echt zu Kostbar...


Schönen Abend noch!!!
Missi


----------



## chris_da_cross (21 April 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo Zusammen
Wie ich hier sehen kann habe nicht nur ich kuriose Rechnungsposten auf der Telefonrechnung. Auch bei mir istdtms und Nexnet vermerkt. 
Und zwar mit einer 0900 nummer. 
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie man hier vorgehen sollte und auf was man achten sollte? Es ist nicht nur eine Rechnung von einem Monat sondern tritt häufiger auf. 
Vielen Dank. 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Welche Nummer steht auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis?


----------



## Bergassessor (25 April 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



chris_da_cross schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Wie ich hier sehen kann habe nicht nur ich kuriose Rechnungsposten auf der Telefonrechnung. Auch bei mir istdtms und Nexnet vermerkt.
> Und zwar mit einer 0900 nummer.
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie man hier vorgehen sollte und auf was man achten sollte? Es ist nicht nur eine Rechnung von einem Monat sondern tritt häufiger auf.
> ...



Kuriose Rechnungsposten häufen sich hier ja in letzter Zeit. Ich habe den schlimmen Verdacht, dass nicht zustande gekommene Verbindungen von schwarzen Schafen abgerechnet werden. Die gehen wohl davon aus, dass die Meisten von uns spätestensbei Einschaltung von Rechtsanwälten klein beigeben. Ich hatte einen Einzelposten von über 100 €. Der Clou: Die vorhergehende Gesamtrechnung der Telekom entsprach centgenau der nachfolgenden Einzelrechnung eines Schwarzen Schafes:wall:

Zufall?

Da steckt meiner Meinung nach System dahinter. Hat jemand hier die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Livia (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo zusammen,

vor kurzem haben wir auf unserer Telefonrechnung unter den 'Fremdanbietern' einen Rechnungsposten von 5,35 Euro gehabt, mit dem Vermerk dtms z.H. Nexnet (angeblich irgendeine Servicerufnummer die aber nicht erwähnt wurde).

Wir haben mit der Telekom vereinbart diesen Betrag nicht mit zu überweisen, denn woher der Mist kommt kann sich hier keiner erklären. Dann kam die erste Mahnung von Nexnet und ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht einen E-Mailschriftverkehr mit denen einzuleiten. Gesagt bekam ich zunächst nichts Genaueres (Sie haben telefoniert und noch nicht bezahlt), bis ich einen Einzelnachweis angefordert habe und der kam heute an, sieht wie folgt aus:

Quellrufnummer: (unsere), Zielrufnummer: 0185990xxx (warum wird nicht die komplette Rufnummer angegeben?), Datum: 25.02.2008, Beginn: 17:10:24 Uhr, Dauer: 00:06:42, Netto-Betrag: 5,3486

Was ist das denn bitte sehr für ein Einzelnachweis? Ich kann daraus überhaupt nichts ersehen, zumal um diese Uhrzeit mit Sicherheit keiner von uns wild durch die Gegend telefoniert und kostenpflichtige Nummern anruft, meistens sind wir um die Zeit irgendwo unterwegs. Alles was hier oft eintrudelt sind Anrufe von irgendwelchen Callcentern: 'Sie haben gewonnen' oder 'Wir machen eine Umfrage', mitunter wenn man ans Telefon geht, ist man plötzlich in irgendeiner Warteschleife, wir legen dann immer sofort auf! Ebenso haben wir nie eine Weiterleitung diverser Anrufe bestätigt. Das ist doch [.......]. Und jetzt nennen die nicht einmal die komplette Rufnummer in dem Einzelnachweis? Da ist doch was faul! Ich kann so rein gar nichts überprüfen.

Ganz unten steht dann noch das es sich bei den Nummern 1181- bis 1189- um Auskunftsdienste mit der Möglichkeit der Weitervermittlung  handelt. Blöd nur das hier keiner die Auskunft oder sowas angerufen hat.

Habt ihr einen Tipp wie wir uns gegen diesen Mist wehren können? Es kann doch nicht angehen das so eine miese [......] betrieben wird. Klar ist der Betrag den die von uns wollen nicht hoch, aber für einen Anruf den keiner hier getätigt hat, gibts nicht einen müden Cent.

MfG, Livia


----------



## Bergassessor (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Livia schrieb:


> ...
> Quellrufnummer: (unsere), Zielrufnummer: 0185990xxx (warum wird nicht die komplette Rufnummer angegeben?), Datum: 25.02.2008, Beginn: 17:10:24 Uhr, Dauer: 00:06:42, Netto-Betrag: 5,3486
> 
> Was ist das denn bitte sehr für ein Einzelnachweis? Ich kann daraus überhaupt nichts ersehen, zumal um diese Uhrzeit mit Sicherheit keiner von uns wild durch die Gegend telefoniert und kostenpflichtige Nummern anruft, ... Klar ist der Betrag den die von uns wollen nicht hoch, aber für einen Anruf den keiner hier getätigt hat, gibts nicht einen müden Cent.
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung. Für eine Leistung, die nicht erbracht worden ist, darf auch nicht gezahlt werden. Wenn ich hier im Forum richtig gelesen habe, gibt es ein Urteil, welches besagt, dass der eigentliche Mehrwertanbieter auch sein Geld eintreiben muss. Also müsste der sich bei Nichtzahlen Ihnen gegenüber outen. Wichtig wäre sicher für Sie zu wissen, was die drei xxx im Klartext bedeuten. Ohne diese Angabe sind Sie ja gar nicht in der Lage zu prüfen, ob solch eine Verbindung zustande gekommen ist. Bleiben Sie hartnäckig und dokumentieren Sie Ihre Schritte.
Ihr Vorgang bestätigt mich in meiner Theorie, dass in Deutschland Monat für Monat Millionen Gespräche abgerechnet werden, die nie stattgefunden haben. Das riecht nach Betrug in großem Stil. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten fast immer fehlerhaft war. So zum Beispiel wurden auf die Verbindungszeiten, wahrscheinlich per Abrechnungssoftware, einige Sekunden aufgeschlagen oder Zeiten doppelt berechnet. Oder nach bestimmten Zeiten eine Neuanwahl vorgegaukelt und Einwahlgebühren kassiert. Das ist genau so, als ob Ihr Klempner eine Rechnung über die Reparatur einer Gasarmatur stellt, obwohl Sie gar keinen Gasanschluss besitzen und im Übrigen im Zeitraum der Reparatur in Urlaub waren.

Als Beispiel aus dem Netz dieses:
http://www.billig-tarife.de/partner/koop/news/zeige.php?news=964&partner=bt _(Text durch Link ersetzt)_

Tja, dumm nur, dass der gleiche Fehler 2007 wieder aufgetreten ist:wall: Unter dem Motto: "Man kann´s ja wieder probieren." Die entsprechende Abrechnung war hier im Netz eingestellt.

Meine Strategie: Bei solch grob fehlerhaften Rechnungen fließt überhaupt kein Geld. Die Rechnung wird vom Grunde und der Höhe nach nicht anerkannt. 
Halten Sie durch und berichten Sie vom weiteren Vorgang.

Der Bergassessor


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Rufnummern wie diese 0185-Nummer gehören einer geschlossenen Nutzergruppe. Damit können unter einer einheitlichen Nummer verstreute Anschlüsse erreicht werden. 

Beispiel: Die Barmer Ersatzkasse verwendet bundesweit für alle Geschäftsstellen etc. die 018500...., ähnlich der Informationsverbund Berlin-Bonn des Bundes über die 01888. Auch da können Berliner und Bonner Bundeseinrichtungen unter einem einheitlichen Nummernbereich zu einheitlichen Kosten erreicht werden

Die Nutzung einer solchen Nummer deutet eher auf eine entsprechend größere Institution hin. Überleg doch noch mal in diese Richtung.


----------



## Livia (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Irgendwie spinnen die komplett, gestern der komische Einzelnachweis (davor gabs ne erste Mahnung) und heute wieder ne Mahnung, die zweite also.

Der Knüller ist ja dann noch Folgender: Laut der ersten Mahnung beträgt die Rechnung 5,35 Euro, in der aktuellen Mahnung (ohne zusätzliche Mahngebüren) beträgt die Rechnung plötzlich 6,37 Euro. Aber hallo, langsam reichts uns. Und natürlich wird nun auch mit Gericht gedroht.

Ich werde der ganzen Sache erneut wiedersprechen und ich will einen nachvollziehbaren Einzelnachweis, nicht so einen Wisch wie er bei uns zu Hause ankam, wo nicht einmal die komplette Nummer zu sehen ist. Da ist doch was faul.

MfG, Livia


----------



## Bergassessor (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

@Livia

Hier bestätigt sich mein Verdacht, dass auch Sie hereingelegt werden sollen:
- Nettobetrag 5,3486
- erste Mahnung 5,35 (korrekt aufgerundet als Netto Betrag, aber irrelevant)
- zweite Mahnung 6,37 (5,3486 + 19% MWSt = 6,36 EURO !)
Das inkorrekte Aufrunden bei der Abrechnung wurde Meines Wissens schon vor Jahren an den Telekomrechnungen von den Verbraucherzentralen  bemängelt. Sämtliche Abrechnungsprogramme sind scheinbar immer noch nicht korrigiert worden. Nun ist dieser Cent zwar nicht entscheidend, doch zeigt er die Einstellung der "Mehrwertanbieter" oder wie diese auch heißen.
Wissen Sie schon, wer der Angerufene war, der unverschämte 6,37 € / 7 min Telefonat haben will?
Das sind übrigens 91 ct pro min. Das entspricht einem Stundenlohn von 54,60 € oder 8736 € Monatsgehalt!:sun:

Ihr mitfühlender Bergassessor


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

So, und jetzt habe ich auch von dieser Next- irgendwas eine Abbuchung auf meiner Telekomrechnung. Ich telefoniere grundsätzlich über anderen Telefonanbieter. 
Das beste ist, dass ich einen "VPN-Zugang" angewählt haben soll. 

Was soll ich mit VPN???

Hab' die Telekom bereits angewiesen, Rechnung nicht zu zahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das beste ist, dass ich einen "VPN-Zugang" angewählt haben soll.
> .


Was genau steht unter dieser Position? 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Private_Network


> Virtual Private Network (dt. virtuelles privates Netz; kurz VPN) ist ein reines Softwareprodukt (daher „virtuell“) und dient der Einbindung von entfernten Geräten eines benachbarten Netzes an das eigene (private) Netz, ohne dass die Netzwerke zueinander kompatibel sein müssen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

so was gab's schon'mal, aber über vpn finde ich es nicht (3-Buchstaben-Regel)


----------



## Heiko (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> so was gab's schon'mal, aber über vpn finde ich es nicht (3-Buchstaben-Regel)


Ich nehm VPN mit in die Ausnahmeliste auf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Danke! Bis hierher half google - is ja sogar dieser Thread hier...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=215971#post215971


> 06.12. 22:12:12 00:02:17 0185998895 Zugang VPN
> 06.12. 22:12:22 00:01:37 0185998895 Zugang VPN


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Mehrere Tipps:

1.
http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_video/0,,OID4743446_VID4744106,00.html

2.
Geld zurück buchen Nur Telekom bezahlen.

3.
Verbraucherzentrale beauskunften.

4.
Der Bundesnetzagentur Telefonnummer missbrauch melden und Anzeigen.

5.
Eigenes Geld behalten.


----------



## gina (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo diese Firmen kenne ich.Im Januar hatte ich fuer fast 90 euro ein Gespraech auf der Rechnung,das ich nie gefuehrt haben konnte,weil ich in den USA war. Ich habe Einzelverbindungsnachweise angefordert ,die angegebe Adresse geprueft und rausgefunden , dass es diese Postkastenfirma nicht gibt. In Wien sitzt eine Gewinnerfirma Friedrich Mueller, die aus ca 7 verschiedenen Frimennamen besteht und keine existiert wirklich. Es sind Tonbaender, die dich anrufen und das irgendwie hinbekommen , das du sie auf der Rechnung hast. was fast unmoeglich scheint. Die kommen mit Inkasso und riesen Gebuehren und drohen. JA NICHT ZAHLEN! Die muessten dicht verklagen. Die Anfangsnummern sind ziehmlich gleich  wie ich bei euch sehe.
Ich war 2 Tage mit RTL Punkt 12 unterwegs und sind einem dicken Hund auf die Schliche gekommen. Reine Abzocke. Ich habe auch die Tonbaender gesehen , die die dir einspielen.
Du musst immer beweisen , dass du nicht telefoniert hast und das ist schwierig, ich habe Glueck und war 5000 Meilen weg und straeube mich bis zu letzt. Ich sollte eine Getreide und Naturprodukte firma angerufen haben, die es nicht gibt , fuer die Dauer von einer halben Stunde.Wie geht das???
Geht bei den Einzelverbindungsnachweisen den angegeben Firmen nach, ob es die gibt.
Es wird wahrscheinlich diese Woche ausgestrahlt. Ich hasse schon Fotos machen, aber das war mir die Sache wert, den Typen das Handwerk zu legen.Hoffentlich damit wenigstens anzufangen. Ich weiss wie es ist , wenn man was bezahlen soll und weiss man wirft es nur den Typen in den Rachen , die zu faul zu anstaendiger Arbeit sind. Lasst euch nicht abschrecken. Ich denke das diese beiden hier dick mitdrinstecken. Meldet euch , wenn's euch auch so ergeht>  Den immersind die die Anbieter


----------



## Schwiegertochter (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Erstmal Guten Abend zusammen!

Gibt es Erfahrungen, ob diese dubiosen Firmen noch weitermachen, wenn man dem Mahnbescheid widerspricht? Gehen die tatsächlich vor Gericht, oder ziehen die dann den S*****z ein?

Hintergrund: Ich kenne sie inzwischen ALLE! Meine Schwiegermutter hat sich alles angelacht, was es auf dem Markt gibt: Lotto, Gewinnspiele, Rentenauszahlung, Zeitschriften und und und :-(

Wir haben bereits eine Geheimnummer eingerichtet und ein neues Konto und kämpfen nun mit der Flut von Mahnungen, Inkassobriefen, RA-Schreiben usw. Ist es ratsam, einfach nichts zu machen und die Sache auszusitzen. Sämtliche genannten Schreiben liegen nicht mehr in der Widerspruchsfrist, sondern sind schon mehrere Monate alt.

Hat hier jemand schonmal durchgezogen bis zum Mahnbescheid?

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe!

Die Schwiegertochter


----------



## Schwiegertochter (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

P.S.:

Seit dem wir dabei sind, die Sachen zu regeln haben wir auch Kosten von dtms bzw. Nexnet auf der T-Com-Rechnung, weil wir z.B. bei Tele2 angerufen haben...

Ich werde am Montag direkt mal die Einzugsermächtigung an die Telekom zurückziehen, damit ich ggfs. unberechtigte Forderungen gar nicht erst bezahle.

Die sind doch echt mit allen Wassern gewaschen *grummel*


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo,
habe heute eine Rechnung von der Telekom erhalten, auf der ich angeblich am 07.07.08 eine Premium Beratungsdienst der Fa. dtms GmbH / Nexnet) in Anspruch genommen haben soll.Zu dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt war ich jedoch geschäftlich nicht da und nun bin ich etwas verwundert, wie die einen hier abzocken.
Was kann ich nun gegen diese Forderung unternehmen, da ich nicht gewillt bin, diesen Betrag zu zahlen.
Zum Glück habe ich bei der Telekom keine Einzugsermächtigung und werden somit erstmals nur den Betrag der Telekom zahlen.
Was passiert, wenn ich nicht zahle? Mahnung - Anwalt.....
Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma gemacht?

Bitte melden!

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Bill


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit diesem [......] bin ich auch betroffen und habe letzendlich auch einige Forderungen von der Firma:INTRUM -JUSTITIA bekommen.Die Zahlungen wurden von mir nicht erbracht ,da ich der Meinung bin diese nicht getätigt zu haben.Anschließend habe ich in der vergangenen Woche einen Mahnbescheid von dem Antragsteller INTRUM-JUSTITIA vom Amtsgericht Hünfeld in Höhe von 304,71€ (ink.Gerichtskosten etc.) bekommen,die mir auch jetzt die Angst macht.Deshalb wollte ich weitere Betroffenen fragen wie ich weiterhandel  sollte.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo,
 ich habe mir hier eure ganzen Berichte durchgelesen, da ich leider auch eine von vielen bin, die über diese Telenr, [.........] wurde.
Ich weiß garnicht wo ich anfangen soll, denn ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe.

Also, das erste was mir sehr merkwürdig aufgefallen ist, war das ich nicht mehr in meine EVN bei T-online reinkam.
Dann hatte ich letzten Monat auf der Rechnung auch einen anderen Anieter mit Euro 4,26 stehen. Der Anbieter war NEXT ID...konnte mir daunter n ichts vorstellen und habe im Internet nachgeforscht. Auf der Home-Page des Anbieters konnte ich mir einen EVN ausdrucken...und siehe da..es waren 0900er Nr. allerdings fangen diese mit 0049900 an...

Letzten Samstag bekam ich Post von der T-Com Trier ! In dem Brief werde ich hingewiesen, dass man bei mir ein überhöhtes aufkommen der Servicenummer 0900 festgestellt hat und gleichzeitig gebeten einen Betrag von Euro 310 zu zahlen. Habe ich erstmal gelassen und dort angerufen. Es ist schon sehr interessant, das der eine Mitarbeiter was ganz anderes erzählt wie der Andere. Man gab mir eine Telenr. in Hannover die ich anrufen solle. Habe ich Montags auch gemacht..hahaha ich landete bei der Störungsstelle die mit meinem Anliegen nichts anfangen konnten...
Ok, dann eben wieder in Trier angerufen und mit dem jungen Mann der den Brief geschickt hat gesprochen...allerdings konnte komischerweise auch dieser mir nicht weiterhelfen, da er angeblich nicht mehr in die Daten rein kommt.
Ich habe den EVN ausgedruckt und mich traf regelrecht der Schlag!!! Nicht das nur Fremdanbieter (mittlerweile 3 ) auf der Rechnung auftauchten über die ich irgendwann nachts und aber auch nachmittags telfoniert habe, NEIN...auch über die Telekom selber habe ich neuerdings nachts Flirt- bzw Datelines und 0900er Nr angefrufen !!!!
und zwart im Minutentakt.
Über die Telekom sind es folgende Nr.; 01805002626, 01805070029, 01805923923, 01805006090, 01805007799 
090059898108 und 09005103010

über Versatel Sued GmbH;
09005305065 und 09005802807

über NEXT ID technologies GmbH
00499005240041, 00499005941900, 00499005447761, 00499005411133, 00499005900772, 00499005464647, 00499005454546

und über dtms GmbH (z.Hd. NEXNET)
09005767876, 09005606010 und 09005607080

Ich habe jetzt seitens der Telekom 30 TageZeit meine Unschuld zu beweisen.Man hat mir eine Zahlund Mahnsperre eingerichtet.
Da ich den Call & Surf Tarif habe, wollte ich auch die Anrufe auf dem EVN haben die ich nicht bezahlen muss...
Man sagte mir am Telefon, dass ich da wohl keine Chance mit hätte, diese zu bekommen.
Ich fragte auch, ob es denn sein könnte, dass sich jemand einfach so bei mir einwählen könne. Die Antwort lautete; Nein das ginge garnicht,da ich DSL und ISDN habe ...Witz komm raus 
Außerdem erhalte ich in unregelmäßigen Ständen Anrufe mtunbekannter Nr. die sofort auflegen wenn man ans Telefon geht. Das ist mir Alles etwas suspekt und unheimlich...
Ich weiß garnicht wirklich wie ich eine schriftliche Beschwerde schreiben soll...
Aber eins weiß ich 100% und das ist mir ziemlich sauer aufgestoßen. Ich habe 2005 von Anfang an beim einrichten des Telefons die 0900er Nr. sperren lassen. Angeblich hätte sich die Sperre wohl wieder aufgehoben indem ich einen Tarifwechsel veranlasst habe.
Es ist schon sehr merkwürdig was zur Zeit abläuft.

Ich weiß nicht ob irgendwer aus meinem Schreiben jetzt schlau gworden ist da ich einfach irgendwie drauflos geschrieben habe... Sorry 
Kann mir einer trotzdem einen super guten Rat geben ???
LG
Gabriele


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

das ist film reif...

also

WICHTIG: Beratung bei der Verbraucherzentrale kostet 7 euro 

hier reinschauen:
http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_video...744106,00.html


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir hier eure ganzen Berichte durchgelesen, da ich leider auch eine von vielen bin, die über diese Telenr, [.........] wurde.
> Ich weiß garnicht wo ich anfangen soll, denn ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Schau mal da, hier kannst Du nachlesen, welche Daten vorhanden sind.
Diese kann man auch verlangen, am besten schriftlich per Fax, damit man auch belegen kann, dass man diese Daten verlangt hat.
Weiter kann man auch die technische Überprüfung des Anschlusses verlangen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich habe einfach mal bei nexnet / dtms angerufen. Die machen die Abrechnung zum Beispiel für die Fa. 1&1 / Maxdome. Da hatte ich angerufen. War somit alles in Ordnung. Der Anruf war kostenlos.


----------



## Ahoj! (17 November 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo! Als ich gerade meine aktuelle Rechnung überprüfte habe ich fast einen Schlag bekommen, rund 62 Euro wollte die Telekom von mir haben, allerdings waren auch diesem Monat viele Service-Hotlines (01805) dabei. Als ich mir die Rechnung doch genauer anschaute, fiel mir folgendes auf:

Beträge anderer Anbieter
Verbindungen über dtms GmbH (z. Hd. NEXNET)
Anfragen und Beanstandungen gegen diese Forderungen richten Sie bitte an:
Telefon: 0800 - 106 8 106, Telefax: 0800 - 109 2 109
dtms GmbH (z. Hd. NEXNET)
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz
E-Mail: [email protected]
Rufnummer [ Unsere Rufnummer ] 15.10.08 - 15.10.08
14. Premium Beratungsdienst 3,26 19
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 72628
Summe dtms GmbH (z. Hd. NEXNET) 3,26

Was sollen wir machen?


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Ahoj! schrieb:


> Was sollen wir machen?


Na steht doch dort:


Ahoj! schrieb:


> > Anfragen und Beanstandungen gegen diese Forderungen richten Sie bitte an:
> > Telefon: 0800 - 106 8 106, Telefax: 0800 - 109 2 109
> > dtms GmbH (z. Hd. NEXNET)
> > Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz
> > E-Mail: [email protected]



Wie kommst du von 3,26 € für das/die Gespräch/e am 15.10.08 auf 62 €?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo zusammen,
habe heute von der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei (......) aus Berlin ein Mahnschreiben bekommen in der sie die Firma Nexnet vertreten.Angeblich habe ich(und das ist der Hammer) am 22.07.2005!!eine Nr. über Telegate gewählt und 1 Woche später von Nexnet eine Mahnung über 1,19 bekommen.Tja, nach 3!! Jahren kann man sich natürlich schlecht daran erinnern ob man eine solche Mahnung je bekommen hat.Nach telefonischer Rückfrage bei dieser Rechtsanwaltskanzlei wurde mir dann erklärt warum nach Jahren erst ein solches Schreiben von ihnen kommt. Weil es könnte sein das noch einige andere Zahlungsaufforderungen dazu kommen und die warten sie erst ab. Netterweise habe ich jetzt3 Tage Zeit die mittlerweile 32,69 zu zahlen. Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Marco (25 November 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe heute von der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei (......) aus Berlin ein Mahnschreiben bekommen in der sie die Firma Nexnet vertreten.Angeblich habe ich(und das ist der Hammer) am 22.07.2005!!eine Nr. über Telegate gewählt und 1 Woche später von Nexnet eine Mahnung über 1,19 bekommen.Tja, nach 3!! Jahren kann man sich natürlich schlecht daran erinnern ob man eine solche Mahnung je bekommen hat.Nach telefonischer Rückfrage bei dieser Rechtsanwaltskanzlei wurde mir dann erklärt warum nach Jahren erst ein solches Schreiben von ihnen kommt. Weil es könnte sein das noch einige andere Zahlungsaufforderungen dazu kommen und die warten sie erst ab. Netterweise habe ich jetzt3 Tage Zeit die mittlerweile 32,69 zu zahlen. Was soll ich tun?



Du hast treffsicher von 2 Threads genau den anderen genommen. Schau mal hier herein.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich danke Dir.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hi,

ich habe auch das Problem mit Nexnet!!!
Ich soll 381,90€ bezahlen, doch ich kenne dieses undefinierbares etwas nicht & weil viele über Servicenummern reden, ich habe nur 1 einziges Mal eine gewählt aber eine kostenfrei Servicenummer.
Wir haben auch eine Geheimnummer die nur ENGE BEKANNTE & Telecom kennt sonst geben wir unsere Telefonnummer NIE an und wird auch bei niemanden angezeigt!!!
Wie kommt sie an Nexnet???
Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen???
Ich mein bezahlen will und kann ich es nicht!

P.S. Sorry wenn das schon erwähnt wurde aber es sind ja schon viele Beiträge geschrieben wurden hierzu & die alle durchzulesen/überfliegen, naja bin halt faul.


----------



## kenji911 (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe heute eine Rechnung von meinem Telefonanbieter bekommen wo ich angeblich 2 mal eine 0185 Rufnummer angerufen haben soll. Komischerweise zu Zeitpunkten wo ich definitiv nicht zuhause war. Der Betrag ist zwar nicht hoch (1,52 Euro), jedoch zahle ich nicht für etwas was ich nicht verursacht habe. Habe auf den ersten Seiten dieses Threads auch von der Bundesnetzzentrale gelesen, jedoch kann man dort ja nur 0900 Nummern prüfen oder?

Habe auch bereits eine Email an meinen Anbieter geschickt das ich das nicht zahlen werde und werde am Montag auch mal bei der Firma NEXNET bzw dtms anrufen. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch machen könnte bzw. soll?

Soll ich eine Kopie der Email an meinen Telefonanbieter auch an die dtms Firma senden?

Über guten Rat von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen. Habe abselout keine Lust mir in der Weihnachtszeit über sone idiotischen Firmen den Kopf zu zerbrechen.

Lg Kenji


----------



## hugo1 (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

hatte auch ewig gegrübelt was das sein könnte.dann stellte sich herraus das ich im dezember 08 bei verifi-u angerufen hatte.die sind dafür zuständig,daß man bei maxdom inhalte über 16 jahre sehen darf.also!noch mal scharf nachdenken wem man angerufen hat.einige haben ebend die 0900er nummer wie meine altersfreigabe.(0900 1-0900 5 sind verschiedene service)nicht zahlen kann dann unter anderem teuer werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Bei der dtms handelt es sich um ein Gesprächsvermittler.
Bei mir war das so das ich ein Paket erhalten sollte von dem GPS Versand.
Dieser hatte mich leider nicht erreicht und somit hatte ich die Servicenummer von GPS angerufen. Dieses Gespräch wurde von dtms vermittelt.
gruss
Peter


----------



## aceb (4 März 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Wir haben nun auch so einen Betrag auf der Rechnung...

dtms GmbH (Abteilung CLH)
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5
55142 Mains
Email : [email protected]
Telefon : 0800 - 106 8 106
Fax etc.

Die Nummer ist : 09001897969 für 7 Minuten Angerufen und das ganze kostet 10€.

Was nun?

Nummer wird in der Datenbank der BnetzA nicht gefunden...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 März 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Du hast bei der Verbrauchrzentrale NRW angerufen.


----------



## aceb (4 März 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Du hast bei der Verbrauchrzentrale NRW angerufen.



Oh... hehe. Dann muss man(n) Frau doch mal glauben


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Guten morgen. 
Ich habe auch eine Mahnung erhalten. Ich soll am 31.12.2008 die Nummer 09001111109 angerufen haben. Ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Und ich rufe nie eine 0900 Nummer an . Deswegen verstehe ich das nicht. Kennt einer die Nummer? Was soll ich jetzt tun?
Lg. Ralf


----------



## Teleton (26 März 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Geschaltet ist die Nummer bei der DTMS einem Großanbieter für "Mehrwertnummern". Auch wenn die nicht immer ein glückliches Händchen bei der Auswahl der Vertragspartner haben läst sich daraus noch nix ableiten. Frag mal bei der DTMS nach welcher Dienstanbieter hinter der Nummer steckt. Nach Googleblick könnte es die technische Hotline eines grossen Netzbetreibers sein.


Wenn Du Einwendungen erheben willst schau Dir wegen der Fristen mal den §45 i TKG an.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

hi leute meine kollegin hat auf einmal diese nr auf der rechnung stehen... kp was das soll... keiner hat diese nr angerufen.... was sollen wir da machen?
0.0 :wall: HILFEEEEE!!!
ophelia
:wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Guten morgen.
> Ich habe auch eine Mahnung erhalten. Ich soll am 31.12.2008 die Nummer 09001111109 angerufen haben. Ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Und ich rufe nie eine 0900 Nummer an . Deswegen verstehe ich das nicht. Kennt einer die Nummer? Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Lg. Ralf




Und ich rufe nie eine 0900 Nummer an 


Dann überprüfe mal welcher Einbrecher bei der Kundenhotline von Arcor/Vodafone angerufen hat ^^


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo 
kann mir einer helfen 
habe auf meiner rechnung das gefunden 

11.05. 12:59:58 00:03:02 018599950300 Zugang VPN 0, 2184
dtms GmbH (Abteilung CLH)
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz
E-Mail: [email protected]
Rufnummer ***** 11.05.09 - 11.05.09
11. Mehrwertdienst 0,22 19
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 59457
Summe dtms GmbH (Abteilung CLH)

was ist das bitte? ich weis leider nicht was das ist. 
ich danke euch.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo zusammen
Ich liege mit nexnet auch im Clinch. Die Firma stand bei mir im Januar auf der T-Kom rechnung und forderte 199 €.
Ich stornierte diesen Betrag und bekam eine Mahnung von denen. Daraufhin schrieb ich einen Brief indem ich wissen wollte wann, wo und wie diese Rechnung zustande kam. Es erfolgte ein brief von Nexnet mit der Antwort das sie es nicht bearbeiten konnten, weil angeblich was fehlt an Daten, hatte aber direkt nächsten Tag eine Mahnung bei der Post von der Firma admonitos mit einer Forderung von 271, 50 €. Dieses sollte ich in 7 Tagen überweisen.
Was ich nartürlich nicht tat
Danach bekamm ich noch einen Brief von Bussek & Mengede wo ich in 7 tagen 311,42 € zahlen sollte, was ich auch nicht Tag.
Anschließend bekam ich ein Anruf von der Firma, indem ich mich bei der Telekom informieren sollte wie und wann diese Rechnung zustande kommt. Da die Telekom auf Fremdanbieter nicht reagieren kann geschweige es nachvollziehen kann, kam ich also auch nicht weiter. Was folgte waren knapp 4 - 6 Wochen Ruhe und es Flog ein Gelber Brief ins Haus vom Gericht.
Ich machte ein Dickes Kreuz bei Widerspruch und schickte ihn zurück.
Habe meine letzten 18 Telefonrechnungen sortiert und nachgeschaut das dtms und nexnet auch schon abgezogen haben. Sazu muß ich aber sagen das wir damals ein Online spiel gespielt haben und auch was bestellten, darum hatte ich diese Rechnungen auch bezahlt, weil wir ja den Dienst in anspruch nahmen.
Nur dieser betrag von 199 € ist nicht zu erklären da wir dieses spiel garnicht mehr spielen. 
ich habe die 0900 nummern sperren lassen weil vor 2 Monaten nexnet wieder geld haben wollte, obwohl keiner das in anspruch genommen hatte da keiner den ganzen Tag nicht da war (Familienausflug).

Jetzt warte ich erstmal ab was als nächstes passiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...eine Mahnung bei der Post von der Firma admonitos mit einer Forderung von 271, 50 €....


Ein Inkassobüro.



> B** & M**


 Die Anwälte. Bekannt dafür (google mal nexnet und die beiden Namen), aus rätselhaften Minibeträgen durch Aufschlagen hoher Gebühren hohe Forderungen zu machen, die dann einige begleichen, ohne genau zu wissen, warum sie das tun müssen. Wären das keine Rechtsanwälte, müsste man zweifeln, ob dieses von manchen nötigend empfundene Vorgehen auf moralische Defizite hinweist. Es sind aber Rechtsanwälte, also muß man nicht zweifeln :holy:



> muß ich aber sagen das *wir* damals ein Online spiel gespielt haben und auch was bestellten, darum hatte ich diese Rechnungen auch bezahlt, weil *wir* ja den Dienst in anspruch nahmen.
> Nur dieser betrag von 199 € ist nicht zu erklären da *wir* dieses spiel garnicht mehr spielen.


Du bist der Vater und spielst Onlinespiele mit den Kindern und bestellst manchmal was. Also könnten das deine Kinder auch selbst, wenn Du mal nicht da bist und von den Kindern mal wieder


> keiner den ganzen Tag nicht da war


?

au weia. Ob das gut geht? Wie stand denn der Betrag von 199 Euro auf der Rechnung? ist das evtl. ein Abo?
Ach ja: es soll auch moralisch integre Rechtsanwälte geben. Zu einem solchen würde ich gehen.


----------



## christianmicha (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ach ja: es soll auch moralisch integre Rechtsanwälte geben.



a) Ach ja?
b) Woran erkennt man die?

Trotzdem sei gegrüßt!


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Bei allem Verständnis für den Ärger mit den schwarzen Schafen der Zunft, 
aber solche Pauschalisierung ist nicht sinnvoll.  

Ich kenne ein ganze Reihe  von   integren RA und Aka kennt ebenfalls 
eine ganze Reihe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Mein obiger Beitrag enthält sehr sublime Ironie... Ich persönlich kenne mehr gute und moralisch integre Anwälte persönlich als nicht integre durch meine Tätigkeit hier.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Das diese Mahnung von einem Inkassobürro kam wußte ich. Hatte vorher Gegoogelt und ich kam auch in verschiedenen Foren, wo diese Rechtsanwälte in Frage gestellt werden genauso  wie die Firma NexNet.Vor allem wenn ein Inkassobüro kostenpflichtige Telefonnummern hat, finde ich dieses sehr zweifelhaft.
Rechtsanwälte hin oder her, trotzdem darf oder kann man zweifeln.

Dieses Spiel war oder ist kein Abospiel gewesen, die Rechnung von 199€ die auf meiner telefonrechnung stand verlief unter andere Anbieter.

Die Aufschläge sind sehr heftig schon allein durch das Inkassobüro.

so und nun zu den rest.
1. bin ich Mutter
2. ich habe nur ein Kind
3. bin ich Zuhause also nicht berufstätig, habe also kontrolle über das Telefon.
4. Als an dem besagtem Tag was bestellt worden sei waren wir nicht zu Hause da mein Mann und ich zusammen unterwegs waren und komischerweise mein Sohn war bei uns.

Da diese 0900 nummern bei uns gesperrt sind was wir dieser Firma auch sagten, bestanden die zwar immer noch darauf das der Betrag von knapp 10 € in anspruch genommen wurde, aber wir haben von denen nichts mehr gehört bis heute.

Alles was ich gegoogelt habe ist sehr komisch. So wurde schon eine rechnung von BT gmbh münchen in Frage gestellt.
genauso wie die Firma NexNet Rechnungen schickt die vor über 3 Jahre zurückliegen. ist alles sehr verwirrend was man liest


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo
> kann mir einer helfen
> habe auf meiner rechnung das gefunden
> 
> ...



Das ist die service-nummer von der GEZ steht oben auf jeder Rechnung drauf.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das ist die service-nummer von der GEZ steht oben auf jeder Rechnung drauf.



habe das selbe bekommen. hast du da angerufen?


----------



## Faultier6667 (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich danke euch für die arbeit die ihr hier täglich reinsteckt.

ich habe auch eine solche rechnung bekommen allerdings nur 26 cent und auch durch GEZ.

finde das sehr seltsam das es sowas gibt... habe ich noch nie gesehen. bekommt man das auch wenn man bei diesen Erotick-nummern anruft auf ner separaten rechnung??? wür mich mal interessieren da ich da noch nie angerufen habe.

und wie sieht das aus wenn ich 0900 nummern sperren lasse. können die mir da dann irgendwie noch was inne schuhe schieben??? abgesehen von bereits bestehenden beträgen...

danke schonmal im voraus...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Auch diesen Separatbetrag von 0, 22 €, jedoch lediglich Angabe der Leistungs-Nr. 59457. Danke für den Hinweis, dass dies die Service-Nr. der GEZ betrifft. Hatte hier mal angerufen, wegen der Aktion: Lastschriften neu bestätigen. 
Ich finde es unerhört, dass die GEZ in ihrem Briefbogen keinen Hinweis hat, dass die Abrechnung über diese Firma erfolgt. Übrigens: habe diese Firma in Mainz auch angemailt - aber bisher "Mistkäferprinzip" (totstellen).
Herzlichen Dank
ein frustrierter Rentner.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 August 2009)

hab jetzt auch so eine rechnung bekommen...

dtms GmbH (Abteilung CLH)
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5
55142 Mains
Email : [email protected]
Telefon : 0800 - 106 8 106
Fax etc.

bei mir steht da aber als mehrwertdienst:    /1092

weiß vielleicht einer von euch, was das sein soll?

bitte helft mir...


----------



## BlackTNT (11 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

So ich habe bei nexnet angerufen, weil ich auch 0,26€ an nexnet zahlen sollte.
angerufen habe ich bei der GEZ (018599950) schon am 09.03.09 - warum erst jetzt die rechnung kam, konnte mir die gute dame am teflon auch nich sagen:


-die GEZ hat einen vertag mit der dtms gmbh und die wiederum einen mit mr.nexnet, der servicnr verwaltet.
-alice wiederum hat einen vertrag mit mr.nexnet, der externe servicenr abwickelt.


ich denke nicht das hier ein betrug vorliegt, sondern die ganze geschichte einfach beschissen gemanaged wird. und zwar sowohl von alice als auch von der gez. so ein schwachsinn! 
ich werde auf jeden fall die 0,26€ zahlen und gut ist. wenn hier jemand noch erhelligendere erkentnisse hat, dann soll er diese hier kundtun.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo,
ich habe das selbe Problem mit diesen öminösen Nummern, nur handelt es sich bei uns um über 600 Eu und ich weigere mich wehemend das zu zahlen. Dann sind die Verbindungen so komisch!
Guckt euch das mal an und das ist nur ein Teil davon.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

28 09.05. 21:58:15 00:47:35 09005 79,5689
29 10.05. 08:54:23 00:01:46 09005 100971 2,9542
30 10.05. 08:57:06 00:00:20 09005 100971 1,6722
31 18.05. 22:35:34 00:01:02 09005 105061 3,3444
32 18.05. 22:37:32 00:31:50 09005 105061 53,5104
33 18.05. 23:09:45 00:01:10 09005 105061 3,3444
34 18.05. 23:11:43 00:30:09 09005 105061 51,8382
35 18.05. 23:42:15 00:59:40 09005 105061 100,3320


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



> 0900 - 5 - 105061
> Diensteanbieter: camPoint AG
> Dr.-Hermann-Neubauer-Ring 32
> 63500 Seligenstadt


Das Unternehmen  ist nicht unbekannt....


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Und was hab ich mit Campoint zu tun, die kenn ich nicht mal?
Ist das ne Internetverbindung oder was ist das?
Was kann ich dagegen tun


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Lilith666 schrieb:


> Momentan erst mal ans Inkasso zahlen,


Was für ein Inkasso?


----------



## Lilith666 (21 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

D und S Inkasso


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Lilith666 schrieb:


> D und S Inkasso


Sagt mir nichts. Bitte etwas präziser 

Stammt das Gastposting mit der Einzelverbindungsliste von dir?
Ist das keine Rechnung der T-com mit den Einzelverbindungen
sondern nur eine gewöhnliche Inkassobutze?


----------



## Lilith666 (21 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hey
ja das Problem habe ich auch, dann hab ich DTMS angerufen die hat mich unfreundlich zum inkasso verwiesen, weil die nciht mehr der ansprechpartner sind. Dann hab ich Campoint angerufen, die weiss von nichts, ihr tut das ja leid ich soll ne anzeige machen ect...
Ey was solln des ich könnt kotzen 
Sorry mein Ausdruck
Ich hab doch net in erotik chats gechattet für 700Eu samma gehts noch


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Lilith666 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein bei Campoint werd ich hellhörig!


Vorab: kannte die  bisher auch nicht und  daher mal versucht mir ein Bild von dem Laden zu machen.
camPoint AG: Gute Umsätze mit heißen Cams - Portrait - Adult Webmaster Business


> Die in Seligenstadt ansässige camPoint AG zählt zu den europaweit führenden Anbietern für Video-Chat-Lösungen. Die neue Version des Partnerprogramms der international ausgerichteten Amateur-Webcam-Community VISIT-X.net dürfte diese Marktposition weiter festigen.


Hier beschwerte sich schon 2007 jemand, was sich sehr ähnlich liest 
Freifunk Hannover &bull; Thema anzeigen - Freifunk Spendenkontonummer Missbrauch


> Eine Firma Namens CAMPOINT AG hat einfach 102,50€ von meinen Konto abgebucht.
> Wenn man mal ein bisschen googelt, führt dies zur einer Erotikwebsite Namens Visit-X ?! die ich noch nie zuvor gesehen, geschweige denn je besucht hatte.


----------



## Teleton (21 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hattest Du innerhalb der Frist des §45i TKG Einwendungen erhoben, sind Dir die Ergebnisse der technischen Prüfung mitgeteilt worden?

Campoint bietet  Erotikdienstleistungen an, die auf verschiedenen Wegen z.B. Lastschrift, 0900-Abrechnung usw bezahlt werden können. Eine denkbare Variante wäre, dass irgendjemand (z.B. aus der Familie) der Zugriff auf Dein Telefon hat Dich so gut kennt, dass er auch Deine Bankverbindung kennt dort "Stammkunde" ist. Hast Du mal geprüft, wer zu den im Einzelverbindungsnachweis genannten Zeiten Zugang zum Telefon hatte?


----------



## Lilith666 (21 August 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ja soweit bin ich heut auch schon gekommen aber wa sich nun gegen machen kann weiss ich eben nicht:cry:
Eigentlich haben generell nur mein Mann und ich zugang zum Tele, selbst verbindungen morgends um 9, wo mein mann arbeiten ist stehen da drauf...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:12:15 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:08:48 ----------

Ach und nen Monat später kam das hier
*Deutsche Telekom AG DiensteAbr​*6 19.05. 10:25:24 00:59:26 09005 103890 99,5000​7 19.05. 11:26:33 00:04:39 09005 103890 7,8597

Da föängt das problem von vorne an :-(


----------



## amore (2 September 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

hallo leute ich habe heute ein brief von mr.nexnet bekommen wo ich eine rechnug von 38,40 euro zahlen soll die hauptforderung is 5,37 (inlandsauskunft 11880) vom 9.7.09
aber ehrlich gesagt waeiss ich nix davon woher haben die meine adresse was wollen die von mir?
bei mir wird ja jeden monat schon abgebucht....
wieso soll ich jetzt 40 euro hinblättern für was?
bin bei der t-com was soll ich tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ja, meine Eltern waren 2 Wochen in Urlaub, genau in dieser Zeit hat angeblich jemand von ihrem Festnetz 09005555.... 3x angerufen. Es war zwar nur ein Betrag in Höhe von 12,71 € den meine Eltern einfach überwiesen haben aber mir ließ das keine Ruhe, zudem niemand einen Schlüssel zum Haus hatte (Hund ist extra mit verreist). Lt. T-Com sollen Eltern die Beträge von dtms nicht mehr bezahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich habe seit Anfang Januar 09 ein Kampf mit Nexnet ein Clinch. Es kammen immer wieder Mahnungen von Inkassobüro und der Betrag srieg. Alle Mahnungen habe ich ignoriert, bis der Brief vom Gericht kam. Ich habe Widerspruch eingelegt. Dieses geschah vor ca. 3 Monaten. 
Seit dem habe ich von denen nichts mehr gehört und wurde auch nicht mehr angeschrieben.

Man sollte sich aber sicher sein, ob diese Zahlungen gerechtfertigt sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo, habe gestern auch 2 Beträge von dieser unseriösen Firma auf meiner Telefonrechnung gefunden. Ich habe sofort bei der Telekom die 0900 Nr. sperren lassen. Das ist leider der einzige Schutz vor diesen eigenartigen " Was ist das eigentlich Anbietern? "


----------



## Leos (28 September 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Campoint hat mir in regelmäßigen Portionen, immer 100 € über T-Pay abgezogen, Dienste habe ich nicht in Anspruch genommen. T-Online (T-Pay) meint ich wäre selbst schuld, solle besser auf mein Passwort aufbassen, was ich jedoch nie irgendwo eingegeben habe, noch nutze ich irgendwelche Zusatzdienste von T-Online.

Gruss

Leo


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Habe das gescheckt,wer das Programm a_squared Free Drauf hat und das updated ist dann auch drann das update lief jetzt soll das 1,44 kosten die spinnen doch hab das programm direkt runtergeschmissen.....


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich muss grad noch mal auf das GEZ Thema kommen.
Habe nämlich auch von 1&1 so eine schöne Rechnung mit Mehrwertdiensten der DTMS erhalten. Beim Versuch rauszufinden worum es dabei eigentlich geht bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Wirklich hilfreich, danke an alle Poster!

Nun weiss ich also woher die Rechnung kommt, aber ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt. Warum sind so viele Dinge die die GEZ betreffen so unglaublich halbseiden und unseriös? Wie konnte eine staatliche Behörde so ausser Kontrolle geraten?
Aber wenn man sieht, das eine Firma wie DTMS, die ja, wie ich aus den vielen Postings entnehme nicht wirklich koscher ist, die neue Behörden-Hotline 115 im Auftrag des Bundesinnenministeriums betreut, dann wundert mich gar nichts mehr.

Wollte ich nur mal loswerden!


----------



## webwatcher (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie konnte eine staatliche Behörde so ausser Kontrolle geraten?


Gute Frage:  GEZ ? Wikipedia


> Die GEZ ist eine nicht rechtsfähige öffentlich-rechtliche Verwaltungsgemeinschaft, die als gemeinsames Rechenzentrum der ARD-Landesrundfunkanstalten und des Zweiten Deutschen Fernsehens sowie des Deutschlandfunkes die Verwaltungsgeschäfte des Rundfunkgebühreneinzuges durchführt. Sie wurde durch eine Verwaltungsvereinbarung errichtet.
> 
> Die GEZ ist demzufolge keine juristische Person, sondern Teil der öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten. Die GEZ ist jedoch eine Behörde im materiellen Sinne der Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetze, da sie eine Stelle ist, die Aufgaben der öffentlichen Verwaltung wahrnimmt. Sie wird für die jeweilige Landesrundfunkanstalt tätig.


Zu gut deutsch, sie schwebt über den Wolken

im Nachbarforum wird die obskure Rolle und  Auftreten  der GEZ schon länger diskutiert 
Die GEZ - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

hallo an Dich auch Betroffener!
habe auch so eine Rechnung von Alice bekommen mit Euro 0,26. Ich soll angeblich am 15. 7. 09 dieselbe SericeNr. wie Du (0185 99950 100) angerufen haben Da ich über Alice eine Flatrat habe, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass jeder getätigte Anruf im Einzelnachweis aufscheint. Erst durch Deinen Beitrag dämmert mir jetzt, bzw. beginne ich überhaupt erst zu ahnen, welch verquere Vertragsverhältnisse und Abrechnungsabläufe bestehen, die vom Nutzer nicht nachvollziehbar und einsehbar sind. Mich hat die Rechnung erst mal in Panik gebracht, weil man ja nicht weiß, was noch nachfolgt oder dahintersteckt. Dein Beitrag hat mich auf die Spur gebracht, dass die GeZ hinter dieser Nr. stehen könnte und aus meiner Erinnerung herausgeholt, dass ich bei der GEZ einmal angerufen habe.Danach  habe ich dann auch genau diese Nr. in den GEZ-Unterlagen gefunden. Danke! Ich habe allerdings nicht gesehen und gewußt, dass diese Nr. Gebührenpflichtig ist. 
Bei Alice habe ich allerdings die ServisNR. 09000 und 0181 etc. gesperrt. Da wundert es mich schon sehr, dass ich eine solche 0185.....gebührenpflichtige Nr. überhaupt anrufen konnte. Als ich bei Alice angerufen habe, um  nach meine aktuellen Einstellungen zu fragen,  haben sie zweimal hintereinander aufgelegt, als ich die kritische Frage stellte und der dritte sagte, es wäre nur die Nr. 0900 gesperrt. Da ich Online war und sehen konnte, dass die 0181 etc. auch dabei stand und ich ihm das sagte, hat der Mann glatt die Frechheit gehabt zu sagen: "Sie sehen etwas anderes als ich sehe"! Er sieht nur die Sperrung für die 0900 Nr., obwohl ich gleichzeitig online in den Einstellungen die andere Nr. auch sah. Sind die bekloppt? Ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd!
Diese bekloppte Mann hat mir dann allerdings eine TelefonNr. zu Nextnet herausgerückt (Nexnet:030 72629710), wo ich anrufen könne, um Information zu bekommen über den Nachweis dieses Anrufes. Das werde ich am so bald wie möglich  machen.  
Glaubst Du, dass es wirklich getan ist damit, dass man diese leppischen 0,26 Euro bezahlt?????? Wie komisch, dass Du den gleichen Betrag hast. Ich habe laut Rechnung 3,48 Minuten telefoniert. Hast Du etwa gleich lang telefoniert????!!!!!!
Bei mir war der Anruf auch schon am 15. Juli, also ein halbes Jahr später kommt eine Rechnung! Wie hast Du heraus bekommen, wie diese verqueren Verträge zwischen GEZ, Nextnet und Alice sind? Klärt sich die Sache deiner Meinung nach, damit auf? Hast Du diese Nr. von Nextnet vielleicht auch irgendwo erhalten und schon angerufen?
So weit meine Erfahrung! Weiß Du inzwischen Neues, oder weiß jemand anderer noch etwas, dann wäre es schön, wenn er es hier rein schreiben könnte.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo,
bei mir wurde auch so eine Abbuchung vorgenommen, allerdings ohne Angabe einer Tel.-Nummer oder einer genauen Zeit.
Wer weiß was sich hinter der Artikel-/Leistungsnummer 39116 verbirgt.

Danke für Eure Mithilfe


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

eigentlich gibt es hier 
service-nexnet.de/einzelverbindungsuebersicht.html
weitere Infos - aber bei mir funktionieren die Links nicht. 
[ir]Natürlich ist denkbar, dass mein Browser einen Link zu Nexnet/MR/dtms einfach nicht aufrufen will. Offenbar reagiert mein PC zur Zeit etwas allergisch, mein Archiv lässt sich auch nicht mehr abrufen. Die bits und bytes haben von diesen ganzen innovativen und seriösen Firmen offenbar die Schnauze gestrichen voll. [/ir]

PS: Deine "Leistungs"nummer tauchte hier bereits auf
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...angabe-falscher-telefonnummer.html#post189767


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

ichhabe eine rechnung bekommen von ihnen den7,12,2009 ich  bezahle nicht den betrag,weil ich kein kunde bein ihn bin.sie brauchern mir auch keine briefe schicken,sie bekommen sie wieder zurück.mit freundlichen grüssen jaqueline rohleder


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



jaqueline schrieb:


> sie brauchern mir auch keine briefe schicken


...machen wir bestimmt nicht!


----------



## christianmicha (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...eigentlich gibt es hier
> service-nexnet.de/einzelverbindungsuebersicht.html
> weitere Infos - aber bei mir funktionieren die Links nicht...



Ging beim Probieren bei mir auch nicht, jetzt gehts wieder...
Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Habe auch Fa. dtms GmbH (Abteilung CLH) bei mir auf ner Rechnug stehen...

Wollen brutto 0,77 Euro für 1,17 Minuten haben...

Steht keine Mehrwertdienst-Nummer dabei, aber bei mir war es die Hermes-Paketdienst-Hotline, die ich mal wegen ner Paketfrage angerufen hatte.

Greetzzzz


----------



## solei (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich habe letzten Monat eine Rechnung der Telekom über 600,00-- Euro für Dienste der dtms für eine 0900 Nr. erhalten. Auf Nachfrage teilte mir man mit, dass es sich hier um einen Dienst von Real Premium Rates in Spanien handeln soll. Auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom sind die Gespräche zwar aufgeführt, aber wir sind uns zu 100% sicher, dass wir sie nicht geführt haben. Wenn man sich den Zeitakt anschaut, hätte man angerufen, aufgelegt, angerufen, aufgelegt usw.
Ich habe nun einen Anwalt eingeschaltet der die nexnet u.a. aufgefordert hat, den genauen Dienst für diese 0900 Nr. zu beschreiben. Bisher kam noch keine Antwort, aber eine Mahnung innerhalb von 4 Tagen zu bezahlen. Sobald meinem Anwalt eine Antwort vorliegt, werde ich auch Strafanzeige erstatten. Bin gespann wie es weitergeht.:wall:


----------



## Sirius (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



solei schrieb:


> dass es sich hier um einen Dienst von Real Premium Rates in Spanien handeln soll.


Wie lautet die Premium-Nummer? 

"Real Premium Rates" - wer oder was soll das sein? Gibt es dazu eine Adresse? 
(Eine Firma mit diesem Namen ist in Spanien nicht registriert.)


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

dtms GmbH (Abteilung CLH) Mehrwertdienst
040/6452788 -> 018599950610    0,1092 cent

wir haben ja bereits geklärt, wie scheiße die vertragsverhältnisse sind, meine frage ist, haben die leute hier nun die GEZ selbst angerufen oder "erfinden" die einfach die anrufe


----------



## solei (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

sorry, dass die Antwort so lange auf sich warten lies.
Die Nummer lauter 09005104429. Die dtms sagte, dass dies eine Verbindung über die Fa. World Premium Rates S.A., Plazza de Colon, 2, Madrid sei. 
Mein Anwalt hat nachgefragt um was für einen Dienst es sich hier handeln soll, die Antwort war: Es sei sinnlos hier Briefe zu schreiben, man solle den Rechnungsbetrag überweisen. Am nächsten Tag hatte ich die zweite Mahnung im Briefkasten.
Wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte, wäre das toll.


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



solei schrieb:


> Mein Anwalt hat nachgefragt
> 
> Wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte, wäre das toll.


Und was macht dein Anwalt in der Sache nun?


----------



## solei (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Reducal schrieb:


> Und was macht dein Anwalt in der Sache nun?



Er meinte zuwarten. Heute kam ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



solei schrieb:


> Heute kam ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro:scherzkeks:


Inkassobutzen sind bezahlte Schreibknechte,  die Knecht Ruprecht  spielen,
 aber ohne eine  Rute zu besitzen.
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## solei (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, um was für eine Nummer es sich hier handelt. Einwahl vom Telefon oder Internet?


----------



## lichtspuren (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo,
bin über google auf dieses Forum gestoßen, da auch auf meiner Telefonrechnung aktuell der Name der  Firma dtms GmbH erschienen ist (gottseidank zahle ich nur per Überweisung). Ich hatte die Servicehotline der Paketdienstfirma GLS angerufen, von daher ok, kann ich wohl nichts machen. Jedoch: ist es nicht so, dass erst ab dem Zeitpunkt berechnet werden darf, ab dem ich persönlich mit einem Mitarbeiter spreche?
Habe bereits eine energische Mail an GLS und auch an die Verbraucherzentrale geschickt. Die haben doch 'nen Hau. :wall:Ach ja, es geht "nur" um 10 Euro nochwas, mir aber irgendwie ums Prinzip...
lg
Melanie:-p


----------



## pebaglobal (1 März 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

hallo allen die hier auf eine ganz perfiele art abgezockt wurden und bestimmt noch werden.habe auch bei einer meinen lezten rechnung von der firma clh/dtms eine abbuchung bemerkt .nun versuche ich diesen betrag zurück zubuchen,dass aber leider nicht so einfach scheint wie es eigendlich sein sollte.ich bin bei vodafone ,mit der ich eigendklich zufrieden bin,bis auf die tatsache ,das ich das geld so nicht zurück buchen kann.ich habe es versucht ,nur den abgezockten betrag wieder zurück zugewinne, aber ohne erfolg.hat jemand eine ahnung  wie man dieses zurückbuchen kann ohne selbst einen größeren schaden zu erliegen.


----------



## lichtspuren (1 März 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich denke nicht, dass vodafone da groß was machen kann/wird. Hast Du bei einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline angerufen? Bei mir war es gls, den ich als Versender künftig meiden werde, es ist einfach nur unseriös, fast 1 euro pro Minute. :wall:Aber ich weiß, dass ich da angerufen habe und nun wohl oder übel auf den Kosten sitzengeblieben bin (obwohl meines Wissens eigentlich erst ab dem Zeitpunkt abgerechnet werden darf, ab dem tatsächlich telefoniert wird, oder?). Musst genau überlegen, wo und wann Du angerufen hast, bevor Du etwas von perfider Abzockerei schreibst, finde ich.:-p Dass diese "Firma" unseriös ist, darüber besteht wohl allgemein kein Zweifel.


----------



## M&M2005 (5 März 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



lichtspuren schrieb:


> Jedoch: ist es nicht so, dass erst ab dem  Zeitpunkt berechnet werden darf, ab dem ich persönlich mit einem  Mitarbeiter spreche?


 
 Nein. Eine Berechnung erfolgt nach dem Kostenhinweis und dem Signalton.



pebaglobal schrieb:


> habe auch bei einer meinen lezten rechnung von  der firma clh/dtms eine abbuchung bemerkt .nun versuche ich diesen  betrag zurück zubuchen,dass aber leider nicht so einfach scheint wie es  eigendlich sein sollte.i



Leistungen erschleichen und dann nicht bezahlen wollen ist  glücklicherweise nicht so einfach wie manche Abzocker sich das wünschen.

Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, einen EVN anzufordern ?



lichtspuren schrieb:


> IAber ich weiß, dass ich da angerufen habe und nun wohl oder übel auf den Kosten sitzengeblieben bin (obwohl meines Wissens eigentlich erst ab dem Zeitpunkt abgerechnet werden darf, ab dem tatsächlich telefoniert wird, oder?). Musst genau überlegen, wo und wann Du angerufen hast, bevor Du etwas von perfider Abzockerei schreibst, finde ich.:-p Dass diese "Firma" unseriös ist, darüber besteht wohl allgemein kein Zweifel.



Wie oben erwähnt: nach dem Kostenhinweis + Signalton geht es los, das wird aber auch deutlichst gesagt. Fehlt dieser Kostenhinweis nachweislich, würde ich eine Beschwerde bei der BNA empfehlen.

Wieso sprechen Leute nach deutlichem Kostenhinweis immer von "Abzocke" ?
Sorry, aber 1. muss der Anbieter einer kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertrufnummer bei der Bewerbung dieser Nummer die Kosten angeben. Fehlt diese Angabe = nicht anrufen oder BNA Beschwerde.
2. erfolgt bei der Anwahl einer kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertrufnummer eine Ansage + Signalton, vorher wird nichts berechnet. Fehlt diese Ansage = BNA Beschwerde.


----------



## Niclas (5 März 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Fehlt diese Ansage = BNA Beschwerde.



Beschwerden bei der Bundeswattestäbchenarmee  sind wenig  so sinnvoll/erfolgversprechend,
 wie einem Ochsen die Relativitätstheorie zu erklären. 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/61182-bundesselbstbeweihraeucherungsagentur.html

Genau das macht Deutschland zum Dorado der Abzocke im Telekommunikationssektor
 ( weil  alle Provider die Trägheit/Untätigkeit  in ihre "Geschäftsmodelle"  mit einplanen)


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo Ihr zusammen!
Ich hab jetzt alle eure Probleme gelesen. Und musste leider feststellen, dass wir denselben Dreck auf der Telekomrechnung gefunden haben. Fast jeden Monat steht dieselbe Adresse drauf: dtms GmbH Abteilung CLH
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz

Kostenpflichtiger Auskunftsdienst
Artikel/ Leistungsnummer: 41064
Weiterverbindung
Artikel/ Leistungsnummer: 80758

es sind zwar immer klein Beträge zwischen 18 und 35 Euro aber es kann nicht angehen, dass wir bei Telekom genau diese Nr. haben sperren lassen, und jetzt diese scheiße immer noch auf der Rechnung ist. Ich weiß dass Telekom dazu keine Informationen hat und auch nichts bearbeiten kann, aber es ist eine Schweinerei dass man zahlen darf und man bekommt nirgends genaue Telefonnummern die man zusammenhängend mit dieser Firma getätigt haben soll. Wenn man dann bei dtms anruft, heißt es nur ja dass können wir auch nicht genau nachforschen aber wenn sie sich weitere Kosten ersparen möchten dann zahlen sie mal. Klar wir sind oft im Internet, haben bis jetzt wenn dann nur über e-bay 2 mal etwas bestellt. Spiele spielen wir auch fast keine ausser die was wir genau wissen dass die nichts kosten. Ok dass kann auch abzocke sein, geb ich ja zu, aber dann kann man doch wenigstens als Telefonanbieter sagen welche Leistung genau dass sein soll, mit den Artikel und Leistungsnummern kann ich da gar nichts anfangen. Steht auch nirgends genau beschrieben. Was kann ich jetzt dagegen tun? denn auf einmal heißt es bei Telekom, die Sperrung dieser 0900, 0180, 0190 und 0137-Nummern wurde doch nicht vom Sachbearbeiter durchgeführt. Dass wurde aber auf der Rechnung vermerkt. Wie soll man aber da noch vernüftig durchblicken??? 
Was soll ich tun um rauszufinden welche Fremdnummern die über diese dtms GmbH laufen, über unsere Leitung getätigt wurden???
Bitte um Antwort
Gruß Nadl


----------



## Teleton (30 April 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Schau mal in §45i TKG.


----------



## Teleton (30 April 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Für mich hört sich das nach 118xx Auskunftsnummern an über die dann weitervermittelt wurde z.B. an 0900ter Nummern. Das klappt auch trotz Sperre. DTMS bewirtschaftet z.B. die Nummern 11814, 11821, 11838. Die Gasse 118 kann man auch sperren.

Wenn Du nach §45i TKG vorgehst müsste sich das aus dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis ergeben, den Du bei DTMS anforderst.


----------



## Pillefuß (3 Mai 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet und jetzt Inkasso Netrada*

Ich reihe mich mal ein. Ein Freund hat auch ein Problem mit dtms Mainz. Es kam eine Rechnung seines Telefonanbieters. Dort stand, daß der Betrag nicht eingezogen wird sondern an Nexnet überwiesen werden soll. Einwendungen sollen an dtms Mainz ergehen. Es stand im Abrechnungsteil auch nur eine Artikelnummer und 2 Begriffe. Wir wissen nicht, welche nummer er gewählt hat. Es soll sich um eine 0900xxxx Nummer handeln. Ich habe im Netz gesucht und herausgefunden, daß mein Kumpel eine 0800xxxx Nummer gewählt hat. Dort wurde er aufgefordert eine Tastenkombination zu drücken und wurde auf 0900 weitergeleitet. Darauf wurde er allerdings nicht hingewiesen. Und er wurde nicht darauf hingewiesen, daß der Anruf kostenpflichtig wird. Er hat also mit Einschreiben/Rückschein bei dtms Mainz Widerspruch eingelegt. Es kam ein Brief, nicht mit Einschreiben/Rückschein, daß er sich an eine Klitsche in Österreich/Wien wenden soll. Dtms hat sich herausgeredet. Dann kam eine Mahnung von nexnet, noch eine von nexnet. Und jetzt schreibt Inkasso Netrada Hamburg, daß sie im Namen von dtms GmbH Mainz Geld haben wollen, der Brief auch nicht mit Einschreiben/Rückschein. Nirgendwo wird erwähnt, welche Telefonnummer zur welcher Uhrzeit gewählt wurde, Nur in der Anfangsrechnung wird das Datum benannt. Auch werden wahrlos irgendwelche Telefongesellschaften benannt, nur nicht die Telefongesellschaft, mit der mein Kumpel telefoniert. Über Netrada Inkasso Hamburg sind kaum Forenbeiträge zu finden. Lediglich Links zu spanischen oder irreführenden Seiten. Insofern wäre es schön, wenn andere Leute über die Suchmaschine ihre Fallkonstellation hier wiederfinden würden.


----------



## Pillefuß (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet und jetzt Inkasso Netrada*

10 Tage nach dem Brief von Inkasso Netrada Hamburg im Sinne der dtms Mainz hat mein Kumpel einen Anruf von Netrada erhalten. Warum er die Rechnung nicht bezahlen würde. Mein Kumpel sagte, daß er der Zahlungsaufforderung nicht nachkommen würde. Daraufhin erhielt er wieder ein Schreiben, nicht als Einschreiben, von Netrada. Darin wurde ausführlich erläutert wer oder was die dtms Mainz ist. Und mein Kumpel soll sich an die dtms wenden. Das allerdings hat er schon vor Wochen schriftlich mit Einschreiben/Rückschein getan. Weiter die Netrada Hamburg, falls er die Zahlung innerhalb weniger Tage nicht leisten würde, dann würde die Netrada den Vorgang an ihre Anwälte weiterleiten. Ausdrücklich Anwälte, die Mehrzahl vom Anwalt, Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

....es sind ja auch mindestens zwei!


----------



## Pillefuß (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Reducal schrieb:


> ....es sind ja auch mindestens zwei!


 
Nein, die von dir verlinkten Rechtsanwälte sind es im Falle meines Kumpels nicht. Hier will Fülleborn Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft Hamburg für die dtms Mainz eine Forderung eintreiben. Ach, das Schreiben liest sich so nett, daß man geneigt sein könnte, die Forderung zu bezahlen. Auch wird eine Ratenzahlung angeboten. Ja, es entsteht der Eindruck, als wollen die Rechtsanwälte Fülleborn Hamburg des Empfängers Bestes.


----------



## Pillefuß (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Aha, nun schreibt die Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft Fülleborn Hamburg meinem Kumpel erneut einen Brief. Fülleborn bietet im Namen der dtms Mainz einen Preisnachlaß an. Ansonsten würde Fülleborn Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft Hamburg die Forderung gerichtlich titullieren lassen. Ich habe den Eindruck, daß Fülleborn Hamburg darauf setzt, der Empfänger dieses Schreibens weiß nicht, daß man einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren widersprechen kann, am besten mit Einschreiben Rückschein. Wenn dies versäumt wurde, kann man immer noch dem Vollstreckungsbescheid widersprechen.  Mahnverfahren ? Wikipedia


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo allerseits,

bekam heute auch eine Rechnung der Telekom worauf von dtms GmbH (Abteilung CLH)  ein Betrag von 0,11 € verzeichnet ist.

Unter Punkt 2. steht:
GEZ Artikel/Leistungsnummer xxxxxxx
ch hatte damals einen Anruf bei der GEZ getätigt um etwas zu Recht zu reklamieren und daher diese 0.11 €.

Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten ob das einmalig ist.
Also die GEZ arbeitet anscheinend auch mit denen zusammen.

Gruß
GM


----------



## Pillefuß (7 August 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Mein Kumpel hat übrigens jetzt Ruhe vor dtms, Nexnet, Netrada, Fülleborn Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft oder wie sie alle heißen. Fülleborn hat ihn zuletzt noch telefonisch belästigt mit der Frage, warum er deren Möchtegern-Rechnung nicht bezahlt. Da hat die Frau nochmal gesagt bekommen, daß es kein Geld gibt. Dann hat sie nochmal versucht meinen Kumpel einzuschüchtern. Blabla eben. Einen gelben Brief vom Amtsgericht Hamburg an meinen Kumpel gerichtet hat sich Fülleborn Hamburg nicht gegönnt.


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Pillefuß schrieb:


> Einen gelben Brief vom Amtsgericht Hamburg an meinen Kumpel gerichtet hat sich Fülleborn Hamburg nicht gegönnt.


"gegönnt"  ist gut   Geizig sind die 
Der "gelbe" kostet  23 Euronen und die sind futsch, wenn bei Widerspruch  nicht geklagt
* und* der Prozess gewonnen  wird


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Das ist nicht vodafone sondern eine kostenfalle,3 mal hat mich die nummer angerufen und einmal bin ran gegangen und es wurde sofort aufgelegt.als ich zu einer öffentlichen telefonzelle gegangen bin und die nummer wählte hing ich 5min in der warteschleife von"vodafone",habe danach aufgelegt.als ich im internet recherchierte fand ich 2 foren,in deren einige user sich beklagten sie hätten in der telefonrechnung einen posten der firma dtms - Unternehmen mit jeweils 35bzw. 48 euro.
es sind arcor bzw.jetzt vodafone kunden welche die 08005512366 zurückruften.die forenlinks sind:
Was kann das sein, was mir die Telekom da in Rechnung stellt...? (Allgemeinwissen, Telefonrechnung)
teltarif.de Forum: RE: dtms Gmbh Abrechnung bei Telekom-Rechnung
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...nste-und-dialer/47263-dtms-und-nexnet-17.html
wenn jeder vodafonekunde auf seine rechnung schaut,sieht man sofort das vodafone eine 018 10....
für kunden anbietet oder eine 080010...für störfälle hat.guten morgen!
geschädigten kunden kann ich nur raten zu einem anwalt zu gehen und den betreiber der nummer zu verklagen da er weder im auftrag von vodafone seinen kunden einen service anbietet,noch hat er mit sicherheit nicht die erlaubnis den namen vodafone zu verwenden.(lizenzverstoss)
mit freundlichem gruss


----------



## Pillefuß (14 August 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .als ich im internet recherchierte fand ich 2 foren,in deren einige user sich beklagten
> 
> geschädigten kunden kann ich nur raten zu einem anwalt zu gehen und den betreiber der nummer zu verklagen (lizenzverstoss)
> mit freundlichem gruss


 
Na den Rat werde ich zumindest so nicht beherzigen. Wenn du dich tatsächlich durch mehrere Internetforen durchgelesen hast, dann wirst du mitbekommen haben, wie es anderen Leuten ergangen ist, die geklagt haben; in der oder einer ähnlichen Sache. Wenn die Betreiber solcher Nummern klagen, kann man immer noch zum Anwalt gehen. Wenn es sich tatsächlich um Betrug handelt, werden sie das aber i. d. R. nicht tun.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich hatte einen Anruf von einer 0800-5*** nummer, ging ran dann dort eine Computerstimme: ich hätte gewonnen usw...
Dann: Telefonrechnung  DTMS GmbH Abt. CLH und jetzt kommts:
GEZ 0,05€.
Hatte das schon mal wer?
Gruß


----------



## Teleton (19 August 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Könnte Zufall sein und die Sachen haben nix miteinander zu tun. 
Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht bei der Gebühreneinzugszentrale angerufen hast? Deren Servicenummern werden von DTMS als technischen Dienstleister betrieben.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

ne ich hab da sicher nicht angerufen... außerdem steht nur eine Artikel/Leistungsnummer dabei und keine Rufnummer - und eben die 0,05€


----------



## Pillefuß (20 August 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> außerdem steht nur eine Artikel/Leistungsnummer dabei und keine Rufnummer


 
Die 5 Cent werden dir keine schlaflosen Nächte bereiten, behaupte ich mal. Hast du denn spaßeshalber mal die Artikel/Leistungsnummer bei google in Verbindung mit dtms eingegeben? Vielleicht steht eben dazu irgendwo ein Erlebnisbericht im Netz. Im Falle meines Kumpels habe ich eben so herausgefunden, daß er eine 0800 Nummer angerufen hat und dann auf 0900 verbunden worden ist ohne darauf hingewiesen worden zu sein, in dem er eine Tastenkombination gedrückt haben muß. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß dieser Gewinnspielanruf etwas damit zu tun hat. Angenommen du hättest dich verleiten lassen eine Taste oder mehrere zu drücken, dann hätten die sich sicherlich nicht mit 5 Cent zufriedengegeben.


----------



## Kata (24 August 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich habe eine ähnliche Rechnung erhalten aber über einen lächerlichen Betrag von 0,19€. Die angegebene Telefonnummer ist aber eine andere, sie lautet: 0800-1092109! Ich wüßte nicht wo die meine ganzen Daten her haben und warum gerade meine Rechnung aus Mainz oder Magdeburg kommen sollte. Das ist alles sehr verwirrend. Wie sollte man da jetzt vorgehen... einfach nicht antworten und auf eine Mahnung warten. Aber dann wird doch alles viel Schlimmer, oder? Oder sollte man einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten?
Grüße Kata


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Teleton schrieb:


> Könnte Zufall sein und die Sachen haben nix miteinander zu tun.
> Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht bei der Gebühreneinzugszentrale angerufen hast? Deren Servicenummern werden von DTMS als technischen Dienstleister betrieben.



Ich habe heute auch einen Brief der dtms bekommen und gleich "alle Register" gezogen! U.a. habe ich bei der GEZ angerufen und nachgefragt und man sagte mir, dass die GEZ nichts damit zu tun hat. Sie haben aber so viele Beschwerden, dass sie schon Ermittlungen eingeleitet haben, genauso wie die Telekom. Ich habe mich zur Mitarbeit bereit erklärt und die Firma wegen versuchten Betruges angezeigt.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Kata schrieb:


> Ich habe eine ähnliche Rechnung erhalten aber über einen lächerlichen Betrag von 0,19€. Die angegebene Telefonnummer ist aber eine andere, sie lautet: 0800-1092109! Ich wüßte nicht wo die meine ganzen Daten her haben und warum gerade meine Rechnung aus Mainz oder Magdeburg kommen sollte. Das ist alles sehr verwirrend. Wie sollte man da jetzt vorgehen... einfach nicht antworten und auf eine Mahnung warten. Aber dann wird doch alles viel Schlimmer, oder? Oder sollte man einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten?
> Grüße Kata



Bloß nicht da anrufen. Dort ist ein Computer der dich mit:" Wenn sie dies wollen drücken sie die 1...usw. . Wenn du das tust wirst du auf eine 0900 weiter geleitet. Tatsache ist, sie müssen dich informieren wenn du umgeleitet wirst auf eine kostenpflichtige Nummer und auch wenn die als "Service" zwischengeschaltet werden. Deine Daten muss leider dein Telefonanbieter rausgeben, wenn die behaupten Forderungen an dich zu haben. Das ist Gesetz und der Telefonanbieter kann nichts dagegen tun. Du kannst am besten brieflich
( Einschreiben mit Rückschein) Widerspruch einlegen, nicht zahlen, eine Anzeige erstatten und wie ich herausfinden ob irgendwo eine Sammelklage läuft und sich dieser anschließen!


----------



## Marco (8 September 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und wie ich herausfinden ob irgendwo eine Sammelklage läuft und sich dieser anschließen!



Besonders weit scheinst du nicht zu sein, denn sonst würdest du nicht so einen Blödsinn verbreiten. Es gibt keine Sammelklagen in Deutschland.

Marco


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Pillefuß schrieb:


> daß er eine 0800 Nummer angerufen hat und dann auf 0900 verbunden worden ist ohne darauf hingewiesen worden zu sein, in dem er eine Tastenkombination gedrückt haben muß.


Dann soll er sich mal beim Betreiber der 0900 darüber beschweren und die Mail in Kopie an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de schicken.
Die Angebote, von 0800 (oder anderen Nummern) auf 0900 zu leiten und diese Nummern dann auf die Rechnung zu schreiben, *ohne dass sie angerufen wurden*, habe ich bereits der BnetzA gemeldet, weil ich sie für unseriös halte.
Die warten dort sicher auf Beschwerden, bevor sie was unternehmen... Daher ist die Meldung - jede einzelne Meldung - wichtig!


----------



## Heike1980 (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo

ich habe auch Probleme mit besagten Firmen dtms/nextnet/netrada
Vor 2 Wochen flatterte mir ein Schreiben von der Anwaltskanzlei Fuelleborn ins Haus die diese Firmen anscheinend vertritt. 
Die wollen eine Forderung von Mittlerweile 800 euro, die ich natürlich nicht bezahlen werde.
Auch ich hätte angeblich 0900 gewählt und es gäbe Kosten an eben diese Drittanbieter.
Von Januar 2009 - Juni 2009

Ich habe mir nun von der Telekom Rechnungen von den fraglichen Zeitpunkten kommen lassen ( ich les meine Rechnungen online und komme an manche nicht mehr heran ) und diese und die dazugehörigen Zahlungsbelege/Kontoauszüge auf denen die kompletten Zahlungen eindeutig zu ersehen sind an diese Kanzlei gesendet.
Ich kann somit zweifelsfrei wiederlegen das keine offenen Forderungen an irgendwelche Drittanbieter bestehen.

Die Kanzlei hat mir angedroht Zwangsvollsterckung etc. zu machen wenn ich nicht zahle. 
Kontopfändung etc.
Wir kriegen Hartz4 ich hab schon ziemlich Angst das die mir einfach das Konto pfänden.

Was kann ich noch tun. ????????
Hat jemand Tips, soll ich die Anzeigen irgendwo melden ?

Muss noch dazu sagen ich bin in privater Insolvenz, Wohlverhaltensperiode mittlerweile im 4 Jahr.  Habe meinen Treuhänder/Insolvenzverwalter über diese komische Sache in Kenntnis gesetzt. Auch er hat alle nötien Unterlagen, Belege etc.

Habt Ihr noch Tips ?

lg Heike


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Heike1980 schrieb:


> Die wollen eine Forderung von Mittlerweile 800 euro, die ich natürlich nicht bezahlen werde.
> Auch ich *hätte angeblich 0900 gewählt* und es gäbe Kosten an eben diese Drittanbieter.
> Von Januar 2009 - Juni 2009
> ...  Rechnungen von den fraglichen Zeitpunkten kommen lassen ... und die dazugehörigen Zahlungsbelege/Kontoauszüge auf denen die kompletten Zahlungen eindeutig zu ersehen sind


Und da waren keine 0900-Zahlungen dabei? Oder wolltest Du damit sagen, dass es Zahlungen für "angeblich gewählte Nummern" gab? Das verstehje ich noch nicht ganz


> Hat jemand Tips, soll ich die Anzeigen irgendwo melden ?


Um welche Nummern geht es denn genau?



> Habe meinen Treuhänder/Insolvenzverwalter über diese komische Sache in Kenntnis gesetzt. Auch er hat alle nötien Unterlagen, Belege etc.


Ein richtiger Schritt.


> Habt Ihr noch Tips ?


Sperre von Mehrwertdiensten machen. Selbst finanziell normale gestellte Menschen brauchen diesen Dreck nicht, wenn's Geld nicht reicht, sollte man das sowieso sperren (eigentlich gehört dieser Dreck längst standardmäßig gesperrt)

Weitere Tipps derzeit noch nicht, da ich die Geschichte noch nicht ganz verstehe.

Waren also 0900-Beträge offen und sind bezahlt worden oder wurde etwas nicht bezahlt, worauf angeblich Anspruch bestand?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Hallo

ich hab mich blöd und unglücklich ausgedrückt.
Es gab seitens meines Mannes mal kostenpflichtige Nutzungen.
Das ist aber alles gleich bezahlt worden ( komplett und belegbar )
Und auch zu den jetzt angemahnten Zeitpunkten wo angeblich etwas nicht bezahlt worden wäre, liegen die Zahlungsbelege von uns vor.
Es kann daher keine offenen Kosten geben.
Wenn wir ausser den normalen Telekomkosten mal andere nutzungsabhängige Kosten hatten, wurde immer alles komplett bezahlt.

Es war 0900, dies ist aber lange gesperrt und ich habe mir die Sperrung bestätigen lassen.

Mein Insolvenzverwalter weiss wie gesagt alles und hat auch Kopien der Zahlbelege etc.

Soll ich die Drohungen der Kanzlei ernst nehmen zwecks Zwangsvollstreckung/Kontopfändung ?
Oder ist das Panikmache damit man zahlt. ?
Soweit ich weiss kommt doch erst noch Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid und evtl. Gerichtsvollzieher oder ?

Sollte da was kommen werde ich natürlich ebenfalls Wiederspruch einlegen und alle Belege vorlegen. 

Es ist belegbar alles gezahlt, aber man macht sich trotzdem nen Kopf und man weiss ja auch nicht wie weit die gehen oder wie dreist die sind.

Ich hoffe ich konnte alles verständlich erklären.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Wieso man als finanziell schlecht gestellter Mensch Mehrwertdienste nutzt, ist hier nicht das Thema Deiner Anfrage - aber dass ich das nicht kapiere, möchte ich dennoch gesagt haben.

Möglicherweise liegt irgendwo ein Fehler vor, den ihr nicht zu verantworten habt. Wenn Ihr mit den Firmen Kontakt habt, gilt die gute alte Regel, nach der Reden Silber, Schweigen aber Gold ist.

Mal angenommen, mir würde eine solche Forderung ins Haus flattern: ich neige immer dazu, so etwas nicht zu ignorieren, da ich zunächst davon ausgehe, einen seriösen Geschäftspartner auf der anderen Seite zu haben. Wenn dieser nun etwas fordert und ich der Ansicht bin, es bestehe keine Forderung, dann würde ich dies halt mitteilen. Ich würde dabei allerdings möglichst wenig sagen.

Das habt ihr ja auch gemacht, in dem ihr Belege geschickt habt.

Weitere Hinweise (die mir noch einfallen) würden zu sehr ins Detail gehen (Rechtsberatung!)...

daher auch das hier lesen:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Anwaltskosten_-_Beratungsschein

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:45:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:42:26 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es kann daher keine offenen Kosten geben.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn wir ausser den normalen Telekomkosten mal andere nutzungsabhängige Kosten hatten, wurde immer alles komplett bezahlt.


Geht es denn um Forderungen, die über die Telefonrechnung abgebucht wurden? Wurde ggf. mal eine Rechnung wg. eines Engpasses später bezahlt und dabei sind Forderungen nicht enthalten gewesen? Ich kenne mich da nicht genug aus, aber das wäre zumindest noch eine Möglichkeit. Kläre das aber nicht mit dem Forderungssteller ab, sondern mit der Telekom.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Soll ich die Drohungen der Kanzlei ernst nehmen zwecks Zwangsvollstreckung/Kontopfändung ?
> Oder ist das Panikmache damit man zahlt?


Inkassounternehmen machen natürlich Druck. Manchmal benützen sie dazu Dampf, also "heiße Luft"


> Soweit ich weiss kommt doch erst noch Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid und evtl. Gerichtsvollzieher oder ?
> Sollte da was kommen werde ich natürlich ebenfalls Wiederspruch einlegen und alle Belege vorlegen.


Es ist Geschmackssache, aber ich persönlich widerspreche unberechtigten Forderungen 1x und zwar *keinesfalls* mit allen Belegen, sondern lediglich mit der Feststellung, dass ich die Forderung für unbegründet halte und *höchstens* mit einem vagen Hinweis auf die Gründe, die ich dafür habe ("Ihr Schrank ist bezahlt, andere Forderungen sind mir nicht bekannt und ich bitte sie, diese nachvollziehbar zu benennen und zu belegen, falls sie daran festzuhalten gedenken", so hatte ich das neulich mal)

-----

Randnotiz:
dtms/nextnet/*netrada*

Netrada (Heycom) kannte ich nicht. Gehöärt - ebenso wie dtms - zu D&S Europe.
Gehört diese eigentlich immer noch in erheblichem Maße diesem Kraichgauer Fußballmäzen?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Zu deiner Aussage

" Geht es denn um Forderungen, die über die Telefonrechnung abgebucht wurden? Wurde ggf. mal eine Rechnung wg. eines Engpasses später bezahlt und dabei sind Forderungen nicht enthalten gewesen? Ich kenne mich da nicht genug aus, aber das wäre zumindest noch eine Möglichkeit. Kläre das aber nicht mit dem Forderungssteller ab, sondern mit der Telekom. "

- Ja es geht um Forderungen die über Telefon abgebucht wurden.
Und NEIN es gab und gibt KEINE Rechnung die mal nicht oder zu spät oder gar nur in Teilen bezahlt wurde ! 
Es wurde immer alles komplett und pünktlich und sofort bezahlt.
Auch von der Telekom hab ich mir extra bestätigen lassen das nichts offen ist !!!!

Dann werde ich die Drohungen der Kanzlei ertsmal als "Angstmache" einstufen.

( Noch was am Rande zu deiner Aussage..."finalziell schlechter gestellter Mensch". Kein Kommentar dazu. 
Du hast recht Du musst es nicht kapieren und darüber muss hier nicht diskutiert werden, das ist nicht Gegenstand meiner Fragen. 
Soweit dazu.)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich hatte auch so eine Buchung die belief sich aber nur auf 1.24 €, nach einem anruf bei der Telefon: 0800 - 106 8 106, hatte sich das problem gelösst .
war nur eine nachfrage bei Hermes Versand


----------



## Pillefuß (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich hatte hier bereits berichtet, daß mein Bekannter von der dtms Mainz Telefonmarketing, deren Inkasso und Möchtegernrechtsanwälten verfolgt worden ist. Er hat eine 0800er Nummer gewählt und wurde ohne Vorankündigung auf 0900 weitergeleitet. Insgesamt kamen so um die 9 Briefe. Da wurde gedroht, gebellt, geklefft und nichts ist passiert, kein gelber Brief Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht. Die Inkassounternehmen und Rechtsanwälte, die für die dtms Mainz eintreiben wollen, wechseln regelmäßig ihre Namen. Jedenfalls hat mein Bekannter nicht gezahlt. Nun ist die Forderung ca. 1 Jahr alt. Eine Altforderung der dtms Mainz, eine ältere Forderung der dtms Mainz. Nun kam wieder ein Brief von einem Inkasso, welches im Namen der dtms Mainz Geld eintreiben möchte. Wie die Forderung entstanden ist, können sie nicht benennen, das konnten die aber in den vergangenen 9 Briefen auch nicht. Egal, da steht wieder derselbe Schisrak. 

Ich selber arbeite im Vollstreckungswesen. Bei Jungforderungen kann es verwaltungskostensparend sein, 1 - 3 Mahnungen oder Drohbriefe zu versenden. Will man dann erfolgreich Geld einholen, muß man richtig vollstrecken. Bei Altforderungen gibt es keinen großen erfolg, wenn man immer nur Briefe versendet und somit ein zahnloser Tiger bleibt. Ich vermute dieses Inkassobüro hat die Altforderugen für ein Appel und ein Ei gekauft. Wollen die Gewinn machen, werden die kein Personal einsetzen können, welches sich um Einzelfälle kümmert. Immerhin vorher hat mein Bekannter 2 Belästigungsanrufe bekommen. 

Eine Frage hätte ich aber doch. Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, daß es seit einiger Zeit für Inkasso leichter ist, Schufaeinträge vorzunehmen, wenn man deren Schreiben nicht widerspricht. Könnte dieses Schreiben diesem Zweck dienen? Wenn ja, mein Bekannter ist 70, dem kann es egal sein.


----------



## Pillefuß (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Es mag vielleicht manch einen beruhigen. 
Im Falle der dtms Mainz Forderung gegenüber meinen Bekannten ist nie eine Person zu Hause bei meinem Bekannten erschienen, um die Forderung der dtms Mainz einzutreiben.
Es ist kein Gerichtsvollzieher / kein Inkassomitarbeiter zu meinem Bekannten nach Hause gekommen, um die Forderung der dtms Mainz einzutreiben.


----------



## Pillefuß (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

In Falle meines Bekannten gab es keine Lohnpfändung zum Forderung der dtms Mainz.


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Pillefuß schrieb:


> In Falle meines Bekannten gab es keine Lohnpfändung zum Forderung der dtms Mainz.


Da gingen aber schon nicht wenige Schreibe zuvor bei deinem Bekannten ein, warum hat er nicht angemessen reagiert?


----------



## Pillefuß (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Wir haben am Anfang der Forderung der dtms Mainz schriftlich mit Einschreiben/Rückschein widersprochen. Die dtms Mainz hat sich herausgeredet und auf einen Schuppen in Wien hingewiesen. Weitere Schreiben haben wir nicht mehr gemacht und werden es nicht. Die dtms Mainz bzw. deren Inkasso oder Rechtsanwälte können sich ihr Glück ja einklagen. Aber daran glauben wir nicht mehr.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

hallo, ich habe das gleiche vergnügen. erst habe ich briefe von mr. nexnet erhalten, woraufhin ich anfangs nicht reagiert habe, als dann aber wöchentlich briefe reinflatterten, habe ich denen einen unfreundlichen brief geschrieben. dann hieß es auf einmal, dass sie nicht mehr dafür zuständig seien, sondern die netrada gmbh. ich habe nun die schnauze voll, habe meinen anwalt angerufen und er sagte mir ich solle strafanzeige stellen, was ich jetzt auch machen werde. zahlen werde ich auf jeden fall nicht!!


----------



## Pillefuß (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Pillefuß schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier bereits berichtet, daß mein Bekannter von der dtms Mainz Telefonmarketing, deren Inkasso und Möchtegernrechtsanwälten verfolgt worden ist. Er hat eine 0800er Nummer gewählt und wurde ohne Vorankündigung auf 0900 weitergeleitet. Insgesamt kamen so um die 9 Briefe. Da wurde gedroht, gebellt, geklefft und nichts ist passiert, kein gelber Brief Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht. Die Inkassounternehmen und Rechtsanwälte, die für die dtms Mainz eintreiben wollen, wechseln regelmäßig ihre Namen. Jedenfalls hat mein Bekannter nicht gezahlt. Nun ist die Forderung ca. 1 Jahr alt. Eine Altforderung der dtms Mainz, eine ältere Forderung der dtms Mainz. Nun kam wieder ein Brief von einem Inkasso, welches im Namen der dtms Mainz Geld eintreiben möchte. Wie die Forderung entstanden ist, können sie nicht benennen, das konnten die aber in den vergangenen 9 Briefen auch nicht. Egal, da steht wieder derselbe Schisrak.
> 
> Ich selber arbeite im Vollstreckungswesen. Bei Jungforderungen kann es verwaltungskostensparend sein, 1 - 3 Mahnungen oder Drohbriefe zu versenden. Will man dann erfolgreich Geld einholen, muß man richtig vollstrecken. Bei Altforderungen gibt es keinen großen erfolg, wenn man immer nur Briefe versendet und somit ein zahnloser Tiger bleibt. Ich vermute dieses Inkassobüro hat die Altforderugen für ein Appel und ein Ei gekauft. Wollen die Gewinn machen, werden die kein Personal einsetzen können, welches sich um Einzelfälle kümmert. Immerhin vorher hat mein Bekannter 2 Belästigungsanrufe bekommen.


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: Bei der ein Jahr alten Forderung meines Bekannten Forderung von dtms Mainz kam nichts mehr, keine wiederholte Drohung nach 8 oder 10 Briefen; also es war ein Inkassounternehmen aus Hamburg, welches sich als Papiertiger aufgespielt hat und kurzfristig Geld von meinem Bekannten haben wollte, wieder mal eine Luftblase. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß hier und da ein Kleffer- Drohbrief kommen wird vom Computer, Geld bekommen werden die nicht, basta.


----------



## Pillefuß (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Sorry Nachtrag, Ende Dezember 2010 kam ein Drohbrief eines Inkasso Hamburg, welches Altforderung meinen Bekannten Forderung der dtms Mainz eintreiben wollte, danach kam nichts mehr. Dieses Inkassi Hamburg wird auch nicht mehr aktiv, Bis jetzt nach einem Jahr sind keine Lohnpfändung, keine Kontenpfändung, keine sonstigen Pfändung, kein Hausbesuch vorgenommen worden, damit Forderungen der dtms Mainz eingetrieben werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich nehme an Teile der Mehrwertbande basieren primär auf der selbstanmaßenden (und leider wohl  empirisch für Sie belegbaren) Annahme der 'dumme' Endkunde würde schon zahlen ohne nachzufragen. 

Diverse Inkassofirmen kaufen die Forderungen (nach der x-ten mahnung) wohl schließlich auf und versuchen dann über den Faktor Angst Kasse zu machen - gerade bei Personenkreisen die ohnehin schon in Schwierigkeiten stecken und sich nicht mehr trauen sich zu wehren.
Das Ganze scheint vordergründig perfekt durchkalkuliert... Ist es aber nicht wenn Ihr anfangt (belegbare) Widersprüche oder Rückfragen anzumelden: Die margen bei diesen Vorderungen sind mitunter wohl recht gering für die Inkassofirmen (gerade bei kleineren Beträgen) - einige Widersprüche erhöhen den Bearbeitungsaufwand derart, dass die Eintreibung nicht mehr lukrativ ist. So könnte man mittelfristig diesen Geschäftszweig trocken legen.  
Und mal ehrlich: bevor ich jemanden 50 euro überweisen - frage ich doch lieber mal nach um wen oder was es sich handelt? Man will ja Mißverständnisse ausschließen... Gut wer Dienste in Anspruch nimmt muss zahlen - schließlich hat man ja (hoffentlich) gewusst was man tut. Aber: Nachfragen - auch begriffstutziges Nachfragen - ist erlaubt...

Übrigens auch in diesen Foren tummeln sich wohl mitunter Vertreter o.g. Branchen um durch Flame-Threads all zu forsche Kritiker abzubügeln...


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Übrigens auch in diesen Foren tummeln sich wohl mitunter Vertreter o.g. Branchen um durch *Flame*-Threads all zu forsche Kritiker abzubügeln...



Dafür gibts hier guuuuuuute Feuerlöscher :sun:


----------



## technofreak (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Übrigens auch in diesen Foren tummeln sich wohl mitunter Vertreter o.g. Branchen um durch Flame-Threads all zu forsche Kritiker abzubügeln...


Seit  fast 10 Jahren haben wir Übung im Feuerlöschen

Sei mal ganz unbesorgt.


----------



## Pillefuß (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: dtms und Nexnet*

Ich habe ja mehrmals hier geschrieben, daß mein Kumpel mit der dtms Mainz Ärger hat. Er hat eine 0800 Nummer gewählt und wurde ohne Vorinformation auf 0900 geschaltet. Das war vor über einem Jahr. Es kamen so über 9 Droh-, Bitt-, Verständnisvollbriefe an, die meinen Kumpel zur Zahlung bewegen sollen. Aber, da ich selber im Vollstreckungswesen tätig bin, sind die Inkasso aus Hamburg und Rechtsanwälte aus Hamburg, die für die dtms Mainz Geld eintreiben wollen, bei uns an der falschen Adresse. Anang Januar 2011 wollte wieder ein Inkasso Hamburg Geld von meinem Bekannten für die dtms Mainz Altforderung haben; Pustekuchen, es gibt kein Brot. Danach kam nichts mehr. Wie ich es immer wieder gesagt habe, die Inkasso Hamburg und Rechtsanwälte Hamburg, die für die dtms Mainz Geld eintreiben wollen sind nichts weiter als Papiertiger und sind zu feige, ihre Forderungen vor Gericht einzutreiben.


----------

